# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > Spoilers >  Katie (Sammy Winward)

## Annie

Does anyone know how the actress is being wrote out for her pregnancy?  I did notice the look she gave Andy the other night when he was leaving the pub with his new girlfriend.

----------


## *JSW*

Good Evening Annie,

As far as i'm aware there have been no details of Katie's exit but it will most likely be low key.

----------


## poppy

I hope she finds out that Robert slept with sadie.  I much prefer Andy to Robert..............

----------


## brenda1971

Will she becoming back after her maternity leave.

----------


## *JSW*

> Will she becoming back after her maternity leave.


Yes, she is

----------


## brenda1971

I think that they should have andy and Katie back together as they made a good couple

----------


## dddMac1

i thought Katie was leaving the show For good didn't know she was Pregnant in Real life thats New to Me

----------


## *JSW*

No she's not leaving permenantly just tempory. I think it was confirmed that she was coming back by E'Dale  :Smile:

----------


## Georgie

no she shouldnt come back and if she does she needs to keep away from andy not only will that be old stories going over and over. also andy is far too good for her

----------


## Debbie Meadows

I heard before she leaves she ends up bedding someone else not sure if this is true though

----------


## stacyefc

i think her and robert make a good couple.

----------


## soapaddict

i hope she finds about Robert and Sadie and goes back to Andy as they made a good couple before Robert got involved

----------


## Amz84

Yeah me too. oh by the she is engaged to david dunn who plays for my team birmingham city.

----------


## Petal

The only way I can see her coming back is to do with Robert and Andy.. she has no job or family in Emmerdale so she will either get back together with one of them or finalise her divorce with Andy.

----------


## SoapWatcher

She has friends in Emmerdale though.

----------


## *JSW*

> i hope she finds about Robert and Sadie and goes back to Andy as they made a good couple before Robert got involved


Undoubtedly that will be the way she goes  ;)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I heard before she leaves she ends up bedding someone else not sure if this is true though


I heard this also that she finds out about Sadie and Robert and then she sleeps with Scott.

----------


## Katy

it should be good if she finds out about sadie. i am pretty sure she is returning after her maternity leave. Maybe her and chas could leave together as they are both pregnant in real life.

----------


## badactor

> i think her and robert make a good couple.


I don't, and i certainly can't believe how quickly this pair has been accepted
by both the family and the community, i know its a soap, but reality must creep into these shows from time to time, what this pair did  would be unforgivable in the real world
she in particular going through with a marriage with the sole intention of dumping him shortly after, with his step brother..
As for the robert charactor, GRRRR  :Angry:

----------


## badactor

> Yeah me too. oh by the she is engaged to david dunn who plays for my team birmingham city.


You should be cursing her...  :Smile:  

I'm not one for curses but even so, i've noticed that since she became dunns partner, the lad has lost his form and been bewitched with career threatening injuries.  :Ponder:   :Searchme:  

If you ask me as a blues fan, you should wish for one of two things.

1.Dunn to ditch her.  :Thumbsdown:  

2..or brummie to ditch him.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## SoapWatcher

> I don't, and i certainly can't believe how quickly this pair has been accepted
> by both the family and the community, i know its a soap, but reality must creep into these shows from time to time, what this pair did  would be unforgivable in the real world
> she in particular going through with a marriage with the sole intention of dumping him shortly after, with his step brother..
> As for the robert charactor, GRRRR



Andy is Roberts adopted brother not step brother. :-)

----------


## Petal

When does the actress who plays Katie go on maternity leave?

----------


## Jemma

I think the baby's due in June sometime, not sure when she goes on maternity leave though.

----------


## Jada-GDR

It was pretty obvious that she would be coming back, but inside soap says she'll come back in early 2006 - and there's a good possibility of a reunion with andy  :Cheer:

----------


## Bree

> It was pretty obvious that she would be coming back, but inside sap says she'll come back in early 2006 - and there's a good possibility of a reunion with andy


i never new katie was coming back it will be good if she gets back togther with andy   :Smile:

----------


## Katy

i hope she does get with Andy now evil Roberts gone. They were such a good couple. He needs some happiness as it not really been the best few days for Andy with Debbie giving away his daughter.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah that really be really sweet to see them get back together

----------


## Luna

wasnt there something about her coming back pregnant or with a baby and not knowing if the father was robert or andy

----------


## shannisrules

yay i like katie i hop if she does come back with a baby it wont be roberts

----------


## Bree

> i hope she does get with Andy now evil Roberts gone. They were such a good couple. He needs some happiness as it not really been the best few days for Andy with Debbie giving away his daughter.


yeah poor andy and daz i thought they really acted the story really well he deserves some happyness

----------


## shannisrules

although im not sure andy will want anything to do with katy after all what has happened

----------


## Bree

> although im not sure andy will want anything to do with katy after all what has happened


yea but when she left he kissed goodbye i think

----------


## Jada-GDR

she hugged him goodbye

----------


## Jada-GDR

> although im not sure andy will want anything to do with katy after all what has happened


he asked if she would consider giving their marriage another go, so its quite possible they'll get together again  :Smile:  is it was me, i wouldnt bother, but he obviously still loves her (or he did when she left), and he dos deserve some happiness now.
 :Heart:  Katie and Andy Forever  :Heart:

----------


## feelingyellow

yay!! i hope katie and andy get back together - i never saw much of them as i didn't used to watch emmerdale that much but they made a fab couple! well better then her and sleezy robert!

----------


## pinkles14

What has she got to come back too No job no home and no family..

----------


## feelingyellow

> What has she got to come back too No job no home and no family..


she's got andy who she knows will take her back instantly and the sugden's will probably take her in. she's still got her friends aswell - and she'll probably just find a job somewhere.

----------


## Petal

Andy's really the only way they can bring her back into Emmerdale, that and Donna's wedding.

----------


## littlemo

It'll be sad for Debbie though, seeing Andy with somebody else again. I found it quite strange that throughout the whole thing with Sarah, Andy didn't have any resurfacing feelings for Debbie. Because I understand when they were seeing each other before, Andy was quite besotted.

I know him and Katie were much in love but Debbie's got his daughter. I bet Katie will be surprised about that.

----------


## alan45

Little slapper     Andy should have nothing to do with her

----------


## chance

andy should steer clear,he deserves better

----------


## sheilamarie

> andy should steer clear,he deserves better


yeah he dose but they will end up kissing at one point i think

----------


## Jemma

This is on the ITv site. doesn't really give anything aweay about her return tho  :Sad: 
She left last year in disgust when she discovered fiancИ Robert Sugden had been cheating on her. 

But next month Sammy Winward returns as the sexy Katie Sugden after giving birth to daughter Mia and going on extended maternity leave. 

⌠I never wanted to be a stay at home mum √ I always knew I would come back to work,■ Sammy tells All About Soap. 

⌠I just wanted a long maternity leave so I could give Mia the best possible start in life. I wanted to spend as much time as I could with her.■ 

Sammy has made her on-screen comeback away from the Dales, though, in Soapstar Superstar, which is being shown this week. Sammy admits that it was something she couldn▓t refuse. 

⌠I was really excited the moment they mentioned it √ I thought it sounded like a good idea for the programme,■ she smiles. 

Unfortunately, Sammy was voted off the show earlier this week, but she▓s already started filming for Emmerdale and will be back on our screens next month. 

Although she▓s been away for over six months, Sammy can▓t wait to get back, but she admits leaving her daughter at home will be hard. 

⌠I▓m really excited about going back,■ she smiles. ⌠It will be incredibly difficult to leave Mia, but I am sure that I will get used to it. 

⌠I▓m also really lucky that my mum is going to be my full-time nanny, so I▓ll definitely be able to bring Mia in with me some days.■ 

So, can she give us any hints at what▓s in store for Katie on her return? 

⌠I don▓t know too much yet,■ she reveals, ⌠which is exciting √ I love being kept in suspense. It▓s not going to be easy though.■

----------


## Angeltigger

who katie? just started to watch emmerdale- is her real name sammy and she on soapstar superstar

----------


## Jemma

Yeah thats her.

----------


## Angeltigger

ok thanks Jemma

----------


## Angeltigger

so what the story with katie and andy and robert. just in case she does come back so i am not confussing over stuff

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

Oh no, not Katie! That useless bimbo who displayed her legs to all and sundry then complained when the Kings perved on her! I thought we'd got rid of her!

 I am NOT looking forward to the return of her repetitive whine:

 "Bu' I rerleh rerleh love you, Andehhh!"

----------


## xStephaniex

a reunion with andy !!!! what about when she finds out about his baby ? or does she already know about that ? cant wait for katie back !! although she annoyed me a bit

----------


## Jemma

I like Katie, it'll be good when she comes back. She doesn't know about Andy's baby i think Debbie gave birth a few weeks after she left so it should be good to see her reaction when she finds out.

----------


## dddMac1

hope she gets back with andy

----------


## Katy

im looking forward to her return.

----------


## Jemma

Does anyone know exactly when shes back?

----------


## Petal

I'm not looking forward to her coming back, she brings nothing to the show and I can't stand her voice

----------


## Chloe O'brien

no doubt andy will fall for her again and she will go off with someone else again

----------


## Chris_2k11

She was looking very pale on that soapstar superstar programme!   :Ponder:

----------


## feelingyellow

> I'm not looking forward to her coming back, she brings nothing to the show and I can't stand her voice


Me too. We have to hear the awful phrase 'Andayyyy' again!

----------


## Jada-GDR

> Me too. We have to hear the awful phrase 'Andayyyy' again!


oh no! lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  end of the world

----------


## kitty_uk

She comes bk, but there wil be a tradgardy conserning her in some way.

Maybe her mum or dad dies, I think she'll come bk for the wedding.

----------


## melmarshall858

yeah it says in one of the soap mags something about andy having to break some tragic news to someone and i can't remember how it was worded now but it sounded like it was going to be katie

----------


## Em

I thnk there is a thread on this somewhere else on the board, i think there is an accident and her dad dies, andy has to tell her in the hospital, so she comes nack to emmerdale as she has no-one else and nowhere else to go.

----------


## melmarshall858

oh that would explain it then thanks

----------


## eastenders mad

oh right I read something in All about Soap that Andy had to break some bad news to someone.
I won't think it would be katie

----------


## Jemma

Found this on the ITV website:


It▓s been months since Katie Sugden fled Emmerdale after discovering her boyfriend Robert was a no good cheating love rat. 

But the blonde beauty is coming back and the circumstances surrounding her return will be equally as heartbreaking. Andy first gets word of Katie▓s re-emergence when he discovers she▓s been in a horrific car crash that has left her in a coma. And when she finally comes round, Andy has the unenviable task of breaking the news that her father has died in the accident. 

Of course, Andy▓s own feelings are in a right mess. Before she left, they▓d spent the night together and it seems Andy isn▓t as over his estranged wife as he might have thought. But with their troubled history surely Andy and Katie wouldn▓t try and make their marriage work, would they? 



Well given that the title of the story is "Second time lucky" I would think that was a yes.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Siobhan

was there not rumours of her coming back pregnant and not sure where it was andy's or Robert's? I assume that was scratched

----------


## melmarshall858

i think that would make a good storyline i like the character and hope that they get back together and make a go of it even if baby sarah does return. i was hoping that she would return with andys baby but guess that is not happening now.

----------


## Em

Yuck Andy can do much better than katie.

I liked Debbie and Andy together. Well, Andy and anyone other than cheating Katie

----------


## Petal

Isn't this just the same storyline they used to bring Chas back into it. Involved in an accident, hospital, nowhere else to go........

I thought they might use Katie to bring Sarah back in as well. But if they did that then how are they going to be able to get the actress who plays Emily to return.

----------


## melmarshall858

> Yuck Andy can do much better than katie.
> 
> I liked Debbie and Andy together. Well, Andy and anyone other than cheating Katie


well i must say that i far prefered katie and and y together i like the character of katie and thought they were by far better suited than debbie and andy she really did seem too young and immature for him but everyone has their own opinions i guess  :Smile:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i think katie and andy should get back together as they are better together than him and debbie and i thought she was going to come back pregnant but that might not be happening now

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I also hope that Katie and Andy get back together.  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale's Katie Sugden - played by 22-year-old Sammy Winward - finds herself staring down the barrel of a 12-bore shotgun next week, when she becomes embroiled in a hostage situation at Home Farm alongside King brothers Jimmy (Nick Miles), Matt (Matt Healy) and Carl (Tom Lister). After returning from the village fayre, Katie walks in on Matt being held at gun point by a madman out for revenge. Here, Sammy Winward chats to us about the hostage plot and her temptation to go for shooting lessons.

Katie returned to the village last week. Where had she been?
"She's been with her mum in Greece for two weeks apparently. There's not actually been much mention of it, but that's where she's been."

When she returned, she had to deal with the aftermath of Grayson Sinclair, didn't she?
"Yeah. He'd phoned around all the people who had their horses stabled with Katie to sabotage her business and ruin her reputation. She came back and all the horses had disappeared."

And this week, Katie walks into a hostage situation â how does it come about?
"Katie's at the village fayre giving horse rides to the kids, but Chas says to her something like 'none of the kids want to ride on the horses, they just want to go on the donkeys, so you may as well go back and get changed'. So Katie goes back to Home Farm to stable the horses and get changed. When I walk in, I find Matthew being held hostage by a madman with a gun, which was the last thing she was expecting."

What does the madman want?
"Without giving too much away, he wants to know where someone precious to him is - and he wants to know, whether it means harming Katie or Matthew in the process."

Does the gun go off?
"Yeah. It goes off after Carl and Jimmy arrive because they become embroiled in it all, too. Carl confronts the madman and then the gun goes off after a bit of a struggle."

What was it like having the barrel of a gun pointed at you?
"It was actually a real gun but it didn't have any ammunition in it. It's a horrible feeling having it pointed at your head. It's quite bad holding it, too. I had to hold it at one point because there's a struggle in one scene and the gun's dropped and Katie gets it, which is ridiculous really because the gun's twice the size of me! It's strange holding it, but it gave me the taste for it. I really wanted to go for shooting lessons afterwards. I haven't done yet, but want to."

Did you have any lessons on how to hold the gun or anything?
"Yeah. There was an expert there who owned the gun. I didn't realise that there are two triggers on the gun because there are two barrels â you use the first trigger for the first shot and the second trigger, which is further back, for the second shot. The guy was saying 'Sammy, the first shot's already gone off, you've got to hold the second trigger otherwise you'll look stupid' and I said 'alright, calm down â I've not actually done this before!' He understood, but just wanted to get it right. He said 'Katie's meant to be a farmer girl and you should have done it before!'

Do you think Katie does or will regret giving up her baby to Perdy Hyde-Sinclair?
"I think she'll always have a bit of regret. However, she knows that that baby's with the best possible person. I think that's what keeps her going, really."

----------

crystalsea (08-09-2008)

----------


## Perdita

Pity she did not cop the shot instead of Carl, her character is now and always has been pointless imo.

----------


## lizann

She should be shot

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Who's the madman with the gun is it Grayson back.

----------


## Perdita

It was, he was arrested after shooting Carl (he is ok), don't suppose we shall see him again now, he has been put into jail and the key has been thrown away  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale actress Sammy Winward has expressed her delight at her character's new forthcoming romance. 

The 23-year-old's Yorkshire counterpart Katie Sugden has recently been caught between Lee Naylor (Lewis Linford) and Nathan Wylde (Lyndon Ogbourne), but one of the show's newcomers will soon be vying for her attention. 

When Ryan Lamb (James Sutton) moves into the village with his mother Faye (Kim Thomson), it's not long before he's pursuing her. 

Speaking to DS at the Inside Soap Awards launch, she said: "I'm quite looking forward to it because it's going to be a relationship where they can get on really well as opposed to bicker and argue, so I think - and I hate the word banter - I think there'll be some banter between them. And James is great and brilliant to work with, so it's going to be really good fun."


http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a1...ationship.html

----------

lizann (11-07-2009), tammyy2j (11-07-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

It was obvious it would be her - the most boring character on the show 

Maisie also develops a crush on her half brother

----------


## Hannelene

I knew it would be the Village Bike Katie I have no love for her as I find her boring and a useless character. The character is NEVER happy always looks miserable!

----------

lizann (11-07-2009)

----------


## angel_eyes87

Everyone knew Katie would be the first Woman in the Village to catch Ryans eye, she is always the love story girl in the village.

I always preferred her when she was with the Sugdens, her and Andy a couple of weeks ago was so sweet.

----------


## Hannelene

In the beginning she seemed sweet once Robert got his claws into her I disliked the character she had become

----------


## angel_eyes87

I liked her at the beginning, she went down hill when she got with Robert, Emmerdale ruined a relationship that would have lasted for years with her and Andy. 

I hope they dont try and make her have another love triangle I mean she has had about 20 already :Lol:

----------


## Hannelene

Thats why I don't like her character, they either have to give her a proper love interest and have her settle down or move her out of the village. What happened to the guy that liked Katie - the one who got his foot caught in the trap?

----------


## angel_eyes87

Katie can be a good character if they didn't keep making her out to be the Village bike.

The guy that actually fancied her was called Lee, he got wrote out I think, it wasn't much of a write out because he was onscreen one minute and the next disappeared with his grandad.

----------


## Perdita

She dumped him though for Nathan  :Sad:

----------


## Hannelene

That's his name he seemed suited to Katie. I wondered where he went thanks for that!

----------


## lizann

> I knew it would be the Village Bike Katie I have no love for her as I find her boring and a useless character. The character is NEVER happy always looks miserable!


So agree - she is a terrible useless character 

Why cant Ryan find romance with someone else maybe Scarlett or Gennie or even Natasha (payback at his dad)

----------


## angel_eyes87

Gennie and Ryan now that sounds like a good pairing, better than her being with Bob :Sick:  . Natasha and Ryan now that could happen, as revenge on both sides

Scarlett is 17 and Ryan is 26/7, Scarlett may get with the new lad Adam Barton as he is 17, depending if Vic gets in there first.

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Ryan older than Maisie and Nathan? He looks younger than them

----------


## Perdita

He must be older as Faye is his mum and his dad did not meet Natasha after he left Faye.

----------


## Hannelene

Ryan is the eldest child as when Mark left Faye she was pregnant

----------


## GossipGirl

Does the secret about Ryan ever come out?

----------


## Hannelene

nothing ever remains a secret in soapland.

----------


## GossipGirl

Mark appears to be coming around to the idea of Ryan so it must come out soon?

----------


## Hannelene

Does Faye want Mark back? Or is she doing all this for Ryan?

----------


## Perdita

EMMERDALE'S Sammy Winward and James Sutton have found love off screen - as their characters get together in the soap.

Sammy, 23, and hunk James, 26, were seen smooching in at the Leeds Festival at the weekend.

Their characters Katie Sugden and mechanic Ryan Lamb are poised for a fling on the ITV1 show.

An Emmerdale source said: "It is no surprise to those who have seen Sammy and James together that the on-screen magic has moved off screen."

Brummie James, who was John McQueen in Hollyoaks, said: "I look forward to a romance with a girl in Emmerdale.

"As my Hollyoaks character was gay I did a lot of kissing boys and got stubble rash." 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...real-life.html

----------


## lizann

Wasnt Sammy dating Jonas from Robin Hood?

----------


## Katy

i thought she was but it says in the magazine that they broke up in sumer 2009.

----------


## Perdita

Yes, I read that somewhere too

----------


## Hannelene

Sammy spilt from JonasI hope this time she settles down

----------


## Katy

i keep forgetting she still has the baby from when she was with David Dunn.

----------


## Hannelene

Yes and he finished with her for whatever reason

----------


## GossipGirl

not surprised as she always seems to end up with her co-stars maybe this time around it will be a good match

----------


## Perdita

It's a case of life imitating art in Emmerdale this week as Ryan Lamb and Katie Sugden finally give in to their feelings for each other. Or should it be art imitating life?

After weeks of circling each other like a couple of naughty schoolchildren in the playground, Ryan - played by 26-year-old James Sutton - finally bites the bullet this week and apologises for his dismissive behaviour towards Katie (Sammy Winward) and asks her for a drink. But it looks like it's too late when she spurns his advances. 

However, it's not a situation that a bunch of flowers won't sort and Katie relents, agreeing to a date in The Woolpack. 

Speaking of Ryan's attraction to Katie, Sutton says: "She's good fun - he quite likes the chase and the fact that she's playing hard to get. He's not put off by the fact that Nathan has had a fling with her as they both think Nathan is a bit of an idiot. After Nathan, I think Ryan's a breath of fresh air. He's quite a grounded nice chap who just really falls for her."

Despite Katie initially using Ryan to make his friend - and secret brother - Nathan (Lyndon Ogbourne) jealous, Katie began playing hard to get herself. Sutton defends the character: "She wants to prove she's not easy and to get him to respect her - she doesn't want to rush into anything. She wants to take her time if she's going to enter into a new relationship."

However, the romantic gesture of a bouquet isn't as honest as it sounds, as Ryan actually takes the flowers that Michael (Jamie Belman) has sent to Debbie (Charley Webb). 

"Ryan gets hold of some of flowers that Michael has sent to Debbie and apologises to her," Sutton smiles. "Katie agrees to go to the pub with him that evening and she finds the little card in the flowers from Michael and finds it amusing - she thinks it's quite sweet!"

And their night doesn't stop when they leave the local watering hole. He adds: "Ryan charms her in the pub and they have some wine and a kiss and he ends up back at her house."

So is their relationship one that's built to last? Or will it collapse easier than Heather Trott on rocking chair? 

Sutton enthuses: "I think it could develop into a serious relationship, definitely. I think Ryan needs as many friends around him as he can as he's new to the village. He gets on really well with Katie and I don't see any reason why it can blossom into a beautiful relationship."

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a1...tie-unite.html

----------


## lizann

BORING!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Hannelene

Unfortunately I find Katie pretty boring she never seems to have any energy or anything positive to say  :Sad:

----------


## mandy1234

O.K I love Emmerdale and one of my favourite characters is Katie. 

I was on a online fashion store today and I was wondering if anyone knew if she was doing the modelling for this site. www.egoclothing.co.uk If it isnt her does she have a twin sister because they are the spitting image of each other. Very wierd. x

----------


## Mr_Cellophane

I hope you don't think that this could possibly be Sammy W

----------


## alan45

Yet another SPAMMER seeking to promote a dodgy web****e

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Sammy Winward has revealed that she loves being 'Lady of the Manor' now her character lives at Home Farm.

The 26-year-old actress has played Katie Sugden, who recently found love with businessman Declan Macey (Jason Merrells), for 11 years.

"It's nice to be the lady of the manor. When I first started I was a schoolgirl, in detention and then living on the farm and now it's completely different - strutting round the manor house," Winward told PA.

Katie and Megan (Gaynor Faye) unite over a mistrust of Megan's long lost son Robbie (Jamie Shelton) next week, after Declan invites him to move into Home Farm.

"I hope Katie and Megan become closer. They're completely different but if they did actually have each other's backs and were friends they could do very well together and be happy in that house," she added.

"It has been difficult because they hated each other from day one. It's quite a weird relationship, literally from the off they were like 'I hate you!'. But I do hope they could get close and be two girls in Home Farm that actually get on.

"We all went out for a big Home Farm meal the other night. Me, Gaynor, Jason and Nicola (Wheeler) and Jamie. It was really lovely just to get to know each other a bit better."

----------


## tammyy2j

Sammy Winward has revealed Katie Sugden thinks boyfriend Declan Macey's latest proposal is a joke.

Katie is set to storm out on businessman Declan - played by Jason Merrells - after he sides with his sister Megan and her son Robbie when Katie falls out with Robbie (Jamie Shelton), simply because he needs Megan's help with his latest money-making scheme.

But when Katie leaves, Declan pops the question... again.

Sammy said: "This is the third time he's asked her to marry him. She thinks he's just joking to get her back to the house at first. So she's like 'Thanks for the offer, but I'm going to go and have a bath now', she's very cool. She says, 'Come and join me if you want.'

"She's not leaving and he's like, 'No seriously I want to marry you', and he gets out this beautiful diamond ring, which is ridiculously big, and of course she says yes!"

The 26-year-old actress revealed Katie is delighted to have that security after Robbie and Megan thought they had got rid of her, but insisted she does love Declan.

She said: "I think she definitely, genuinely does. I think if she didn't, she would have walked away a long time ago, because they have been through a lot of struggles, and him closing down a lot, and being very cold to her at times when he was going through Mia dying."

Katie's row with Robbie is sparked when he makes a pass at her, and then attacks her when she tried to tell everyone about it. Despite showing Declan CCTV footage, he says Robbie can stay at Home Farm to keep Megan on side.

Despite the clash between Robbie and Katie, Sammy laughed: "We'll probably have an affair next year - I've no idea what will happen. But they won't make up any time soon."

----------


## alan45

Emmerdale's Katie Macey drifts even further apart from new husband Declan next week as she cannot see a future for their marriage.

Katie causes chaos in the coming days when she pulls out of being baby Molly's godmother on the day of the youngster's christening, feeling awkward about her involvement as she may not be able to have children of her own.

Viewers will see Katie confide in ex-partner Andy (Kelvin Fletcher) about how she's feeling, which leaves Declan out in the cold. With Katie repeatedly rejecting Declan's support, is there any hope left for the Maceys?

Here, Sammy Winward - who plays Katie - reveals her thoughts on the drama to come, and offers some no-nonsense advice to her character!

How would you say Katie has been coping with the news that she may not be able to conceive?
"Katie is devastated over the possibility that she can never have kids. It's not for definite because she has only lost one ovary, but in her head, that's it - she'll never be able to have children and she's devastated by it. 

"Because Katie has been a surrogate for someone else and she's already had a miscarriage, she thinks that she's had her chances and can't have any children."

Is Declan being supportive towards Katie?
"Yeah, Declan is actually being very, very supportive! He's doing everything he possibly can to make her feel better about it, but unfortunately I think Katie feels smothered by the way he's handling it."

Does Katie still love Declan and want their marriage to work?
"Yeah, I think she does deep down. She really loves Declan, but she's struggling with all the situations they've found themselves in - like falling down a mine, Megan and Robbie causing trouble, and now the possibility that they can't have children.

"It's a lot to deal with in any relationship, and Katie seems to be blaming Declan for a lot of it. She shouldn't do that, really, as it's not his fault!"

Can Katie try to make things work, or has she lost hope?
"Katie can't really see how to move things forward. I think she's decided that's it for the pair of them, unless they have a break or something like that. Katie has got to the point where she can't bear to be around Declan. Everything that he says is winding her up, so she's snapping at him and just being a nightmare. It's not good!"

How big a part has Katie's recent accident played in the marriage problems?
"The relationship wasn't right in the first place, even before the accident. They had the argument where Declan said he wasn't sure how he felt about Katie just before she fell through the mine. That's still on her mind.

"It's not just due to the accident or the issue of not having children, there were problems before any of this happened. But the things that have happened afterwards have meant that it's too much for Katie to take."

How does Katie feel about Gennie asking her to be Molly's godmother, given that she might not be able to have a baby herself?
"Katie pretends that she's okay with it and goes along with it, because she thinks maybe she'll feel better about it in the future. But she chickens out at completely the wrong time - on the day of the christening!"

What kind of a role does Andy play in the storyline?
"Katie confides a lot in Andy and she seeks a great deal of comfort from him. Andy is her oldest friend and ex-husband, so I think Declan gets very upset when he sees how close they're becoming again. 

"Katie can talk to Andy about everything, but she's not opening up to Declan at all, which is really hurtful for him."

What does Andy think Katie should do about the christening?
"Andy thinks Gennie shouldn't have asked Katie in the first place as it's slightly insensitive after everything that's happened. He's worried that having a baby around all the time would be very hurtful for Katie. 

"In the end, Katie tells Gennie herself that she doesn't want to go through with it, and it's Andy who comforts Katie. They go on a long walk together, which again is very upsetting for Declan."

Declan tries to warn Andy off in the end. How would Katie feel if she found out about that?
"I think she'd be very annoyed about that. Anything Declan does at the moment winds her up and she shouts at him over the smallest thing, so if she found out something like that, she'd be very unhappy!"


Would you give Katie any advice?
"Yes - stop being such a cow! I think she's being really, really harsh on Declan, bless him. He's trying really hard and she can't see that. Katie sees it as Declan being selfish when actually he's really trying. She needs to stop being so mean to him."

Are you still confident that Katie and Declan are a good match?
"Yeah, I think they make a really good couple, actually. They both give each other a run for their money which is really good. They are good together, they just have a hell of a lot of issues to sort out before they get there!"

Is there a part of you that would like to see Katie and Andy get back together?
"I don't know - it's the eternal question for Katie and Andy! Maybe one day that might happen, but finally they've been able to sit down just as friends without any feelings for each other beyond friendship. It's been nice to do those scenes with Kelvin. I think the friendship is probably stronger than them just jumping into bed with each other again."

How do you think the viewers would feel about Katie and Andy reuniting?
"They'd probably be split - some people would definitely say, 'Oh my God, Katie's moved onto somebody else!' But then others would think it's brilliant because they've known each other for a long time, and it'd be childhood sweethearts getting back together."

How have you found playing Lady of the Manor at Home Farm?
"It's been great, but it's not been as I expected - there's been a lot more going on than I'd thought. It hasn't just been flouncing around the house in high heels and posh dresses! There hasn't been much of that but maybe some of that will come. Some bitchy scenes in Home Farm shouting at people would be good!

"I also love working with Jason Merrells, because he's awesome and funny. He's very professional, but we do get the giggles together a lot, which is nice because if you're working with someone a lot, it's nice to have a jokey relationship as well. 

"We get on really well and it's the same with the whole Home Farm set - Jason, Nicola Wheeler, Gaynor Faye and Jamie Shelton. We really enjoy ourselves at work!"

----------


## tammyy2j

Emmerdale's Katie Macey drifts even further apart from new husband Declan next week as she cannot see a future for their marriage.

Katie causes chaos in the coming days when she pulls out of being baby Molly's godmother on the day of the youngster's christening, feeling awkward about her involvement as she may not be able to have children of her own.

Viewers will see Katie confide in ex-partner Andy (Kelvin Fletcher) about how she's feeling, which leaves Declan out in the cold. With Katie repeatedly rejecting Declan's support, is there any hope left for the Maceys?

Here, Sammy Winward - who plays Katie - reveals her thoughts on the drama to come, and offers some no-nonsense advice to her character!

How would you say Katie has been coping with the news that she may not be able to conceive?
"Katie is devastated over the possibility that she can never have kids. It's not for definite because she has only lost one ovary, but in her head, that's it - she'll never be able to have children and she's devastated by it. 

"Because Katie has been a surrogate for someone else and she's already had a miscarriage, she thinks that she's had her chances and can't have any children."

Is Declan being supportive towards Katie?
"Yeah, Declan is actually being very, very supportive! He's doing everything he possibly can to make her feel better about it, but unfortunately I think Katie feels smothered by the way he's handling it."

Does Katie still love Declan and want their marriage to work?
"Yeah, I think she does deep down. She really loves Declan, but she's struggling with all the situations they've found themselves in - like falling down a mine, Megan and Robbie causing trouble, and now the possibility that they can't have children.

"It's a lot to deal with in any relationship, and Katie seems to be blaming Declan for a lot of it. She shouldn't do that, really, as it's not his fault!"

Can Katie try to make things work, or has she lost hope?
"Katie can't really see how to move things forward. I think she's decided that's it for the pair of them, unless they have a break or something like that. Katie has got to the point where she can't bear to be around Declan. Everything that he says is winding her up, so she's snapping at him and just being a nightmare. It's not good!"

How big a part has Katie's recent accident played in the marriage problems?
"The relationship wasn't right in the first place, even before the accident. They had the argument where Declan said he wasn't sure how he felt about Katie just before she fell through the mine. That's still on her mind.

"It's not just due to the accident or the issue of not having children, there were problems before any of this happened. But the things that have happened afterwards have meant that it's too much for Katie to take."

How does Katie feel about Gennie asking her to be Molly's godmother, given that she might not be able to have a baby herself?
"Katie pretends that she's okay with it and goes along with it, because she thinks maybe she'll feel better about it in the future. But she chickens out at completely the wrong time - on the day of the christening!"

What kind of a role does Andy play in the storyline?
"Katie confides a lot in Andy and she seeks a great deal of comfort from him. Andy is her oldest friend and ex-husband, so I think Declan gets very upset when he sees how close they're becoming again. 

"Katie can talk to Andy about everything, but she's not opening up to Declan at all, which is really hurtful for him."

What does Andy think Katie should do about the christening?
"Andy thinks Gennie shouldn't have asked Katie in the first place as it's slightly insensitive after everything that's happened. He's worried that having a baby around all the time would be very hurtful for Katie. 

"In the end, Katie tells Gennie herself that she doesn't want to go through with it, and it's Andy who comforts Katie. They go on a long walk together, which again is very upsetting for Declan."

Declan tries to warn Andy off in the end. How would Katie feel if she found out about that?
"I think she'd be very annoyed about that. Anything Declan does at the moment winds her up and she shouts at him over the smallest thing, so if she found out something like that, she'd be very unhappy!"


Would you give Katie any advice?
"Yes - stop being such a cow! I think she's being really, really harsh on Declan, bless him. He's trying really hard and she can't see that. Katie sees it as Declan being selfish when actually he's really trying. She needs to stop being so mean to him."

Are you still confident that Katie and Declan are a good match?
"Yeah, I think they make a really good couple, actually. They both give each other a run for their money which is really good. They are good together, they just have a hell of a lot of issues to sort out before they get there!"

Is there a part of you that would like to see Katie and Andy get back together?
"I don't know - it's the eternal question for Katie and Andy! Maybe one day that might happen, but finally they've been able to sit down just as friends without any feelings for each other beyond friendship. It's been nice to do those scenes with Kelvin. I think the friendship is probably stronger than them just jumping into bed with each other again."

How do you think the viewers would feel about Katie and Andy reuniting?
"They'd probably be split - some people would definitely say, 'Oh my God, Katie's moved onto somebody else!' But then others would think it's brilliant because they've known each other for a long time, and it'd be childhood sweethearts getting back together."

How have you found playing Lady of the Manor at Home Farm?
"It's been great, but it's not been as I expected - there's been a lot more going on than I'd thought. It hasn't just been flouncing around the house in high heels and posh dresses! There hasn't been much of that but maybe some of that will come. Some bitchy scenes in Home Farm shouting at people would be good!

"I also love working with Jason Merrells, because he's awesome and funny. He's very professional, but we do get the giggles together a lot, which is nice because if you're working with someone a lot, it's nice to have a jokey relationship as well. 

"We get on really well and it's the same with the whole Home Farm set - Jason, Nicola Wheeler, Gaynor Faye and Jamie Shelton. We really enjoy ourselves at work!"

----------


## lizann

she should leave or be killed off, pointless character and she is making declan miserable

----------

tammyy2j (10-02-2013)

----------


## dinglemafia

She's just miserable to watch, she's just as bad as priya -_-

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> She's just miserable to watch, she's just as bad as priya -_-


Your not wrong there Cameron killed to wrong two cast members.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> She's just miserable to watch, she's just as bad as priya -_-


Your not wrong there Cameron killed to wrong two cast members.

----------

tammyy2j (10-02-2013)

----------


## dale77

Katie/Sammy.
don't take any notice of the horrible stuff some people say about you on here.
it's not your fault the writers are making you miserable.
i think you're really good!

----------


## walsh2509

> she should leave or be killed off, pointless character and she is making declan miserable


She's making Declan miserable, he was born that way, not the gold digger everyone thought her but Declan wants to know her every move and wants to totally control everything she does. Its her I feel sorry for getting involved with that misery.  

  I see there is to be something maybe with him and Charity,  can see this coming a mile off, they get drunk and sleep together and she falls pregnant.

----------


## walsh2509

> she should leave or be killed off, pointless character and she is making declan miserable


She's making Declan miserable, he was born that way, not the gold digger everyone thought her but Declan wants to know her every move and wants to totally control everything she does. Its her I feel sorry for getting involved with that misery.  

  I see there is to be something maybe with him and Charity,  can see this coming a mile off, they get drunk and sleep together and she falls pregnant.

----------


## lizann

> She's making Declan miserable, he was born that way, not the gold digger everyone thought her but Declan wants to know her every move and wants to totally control everything she does. Its her I feel sorry for getting involved with that misery.  
> 
>   I see there is to be something maybe with him and Charity,  can see this coming a mile off, they get drunk and sleep together and she falls pregnant.


declan was even some bit more happy with ella and she cheated on him, katie dont know what she wants, she was angry that chas killed carl on her big day and upstaged her 

declan could do so much better and does with charity god on him this is an affair i do condone and welcome

----------


## lizann

> She's making Declan miserable, he was born that way, not the gold digger everyone thought her but Declan wants to know her every move and wants to totally control everything she does. Its her I feel sorry for getting involved with that misery.  
> 
>   I see there is to be something maybe with him and Charity,  can see this coming a mile off, they get drunk and sleep together and she falls pregnant.


declan was even some bit more happy with ella and she cheated on him, katie dont know what she wants, she was angry that chas killed carl on her big day and upstaged her 

declan could do so much better and does with charity god on him this is an affair i do condone and welcome

----------


## tammyy2j

Emmerdale's Katie and Declan Macey have recently managed to get their marriage back on track following a variety of troubles, but fans know that a big secret could still blow the couple apart.

Next week's episodes see Declan (Jason Merrells) treat Katie by buying her a racehorse, but what she doesn't know is that he's merely acting out of guilt after sleeping with Charity Sharma last month.

Here, Sammy Winward - who plays Katie - chats about the current state of play between the Maceys, and how her character would react if she learned of Declan's betrayalâ¦

Katie and Steve come up with the initial idea of buying a racehorse. How does that come about?
"I think Katie is getting a bit bored with just working at the stables, because she can't do everything fully with the way she is physically after the mineshaft accident. Steve senses this boredom, so he tells Katie that they can embark on a little adventure together by buying a racehorse. 

"Katie is really excited about this. She doesn't know anything about racehorses, but Steve promises to teach her all about it because it's what he used to do. She'd be part of a syndicate so she wouldn't own the horse outright, but she's still really pleased.

"Katie sees this as a bit of an investment. However, even if it doesn't make money, it'll still be fun as they'll be getting dressed up and having days at the races."

Declan has some misgivings about the idea. Why is that?
"I'm not sure - it's actually quite difficult to work out! I think there's a bit of jealousy, because Declan sees how close Katie and Steve are. Declan is also a character who always has to outdo other people, especially when it comes to money. He says that he doesn't want to own one twelfth of a horse, he wants to own the whole thing!"

So then Declan cuts Steve and his middlemen out of the deal and buys Katie the racehorse himselfâ¦ 
"Yes, Declan thinks this will make Katie very happy. When he goes on to tell her that he's bought the whole horse, at first Katie is very annoyed because she knows Steve is going to be upset. The whole thing was Steve's idea in the first place, after all!

"But then the girly side of Katie kicks in. She's delighted, although she does definitely feel very bad about hurting Steve."


We'll also see that Bernice is getting slightly jealous of Katie, won't we?
"Yes, I think anybody would be jealous if their boyfriend or partner was spending loads more time with another female. If Declan was spending all this time with Bernice, I know Katie would be jealous, so it is just human nature. 

"I can understand why Bernice would be jealous, but I don't think there's any reason for her to be. Katie and Steve just genuinely get along well and Katie enjoys spending time with him."

Is guilt Declan's main motivation for buying this racehorse?
"Oh, absolutely. Even though Declan thinks they were on a break when he slept with Charity, he hasn't been honest with her. That means he has to do these little things to ease his guilt. Luckily for Declan, he's got a lot of money, which he can use to make himself feel better!"

How do you think Katie will react when she finally finds out about Declan and Charity? It has to happen at some point!
"It's definitely going to be big. Katie is going to be absolutely furious. I think part of her will feel that it's partly her own fault because she left Declan and pushed him away so much. Katie will definitely see that side of things. 

"However, despite all that, Declan shouldn't have slept with her. Charity is one of Katie's friends."

Declan has also gone to great lengths to cover it upâ¦
"Yeah, there are too many lies, so Katie will be absolutely livid. I'm sure she'll also want to deal with Charity. Chas also knows about what happened, so I think that'll be another major thing for Katie - the fact that Chas has known the whole time. 

"Myself and Lucy Pargeter have been struggling with those scenes because we think that you would absolutely tell your best friend! That will be a big thing for Katie because Chas is her best mate."



Would you say things have improved between Katie and Declan?
"Things definitely seem to be working out for them at the moment. In all of the scripts recently, we seem to be snogging or in embraces! I think the writers are really trying to show that they're very happy.

"Things are feeling fresh again, which is lovely, but that usually means there's something else just around the corner!"

Do you have any interest in horse riding in real life?
"Yeah, I'm very confident on a horse. Technically I'm probably not amazing like Katie should be, seeing as she teaches for a living! (Laughs.) But I've done it all my life."

What else is coming up for Katie?
"Well, I hope we get to film at the races - that'd be great! I actually don't know what's coming up because we've just got our new producer in, and we're not 100% sure what's going on in the future. 

"I honestly can't tell you, but I'm pretty sure the Charity thing is going to come out. That will be big and cause a lot of upset at Home Farm and with the Dinglesâ¦"

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Sammy Winward has revealed that her character Katie Macey could get back with Andy Sugden.

Katie dumps husband Declan next week after finding out that he slept with Charity while they were on a break.

Asked who Katie should date next, Winward told Take It Easy magazine: "There isn't anyone, she's been out with them all! All the ones left are not very nice men.

"Maybe a little bit of time on her own would be quite good. She goes from one man to the next. She moves back in with Andy pretty much straight after, so who knows. She always ends up going back there."

Asked if Katie was naive to marry Declan, she added: "I wouldn't say she was naive, he covered it up so well which is why it annoys her so much. 

"But she's quite savvy - because she has been married for less than a year, she knows she won't get half his money. And I think she is wondering if she can maybe keep the marriage going for a bit longer.

"I would tell her to just get as far away as possible really."

----------


## tammyy2j

Katie is an character well past her shelf life on the show should have been axed many moons ago, time to get rid of her now please

----------


## alan45

> Emmerdale star Sammy Winward has revealed that her character Katie Macey could get back with Andy Sugden.
> 
> Katie dumps husband Declan next week after finding out that he slept with Charity while they were on a break.
> 
> Asked who Katie should date next, Winward told Take It Easy magazine: "There isn't anyone, she's been out with them all! All the ones left are not very nice men.
> 
> "Maybe a little bit of time on her own would be quite good. She goes from one man to the next. She moves back in with Andy pretty much straight after, so who knows. She always ends up going back there."
> 
> Asked if Katie was naive to marry Declan, she added: "I wouldn't say she was naive, he covered it up so well which is why it annoys her so much. 
> ...


Emmerdale's Katie Macey seduces Adam Barton next week as she finds herself in the midst of a messy break-up with husband Declan.

Katie is unable to forgive Declan (Jason Merrells) when she finds out about his one-night stand with Charity Sharma. As Declan retaliates by showing Katie his ruthless side, she decides to prove who's in control by pursuing Adam (Adam Thomas)…

Here, Sammy Winward - who plays Katie - reveals why there might be no way back for her character's marriage this time. 

How does Katie feel about the bones that are found on the glamping site?
"Katie feels very strongly about this, because she knows that it could be a missing person or a murder. She can't understand why Declan would want to keep it a secret. Obviously he does have to think about the financial impact, but this is somebody's life and there's probably a family out there who don't know where their son or daughter is."

Does finding out about Declan's one-night stand destroy Katie's love for him?
"Yes, definitely! It's been so difficult for them anyway, but when Katie finds out about Declan sleeping with Charity, it's the final straw for her. He's lied too many times now."

Is Katie in a rush to end the marriage?
"Yeah, once she finds out, she can't wait to get rid of him! Katie wants a full divorce - she wants out of the marriage. She also still wants the truth about the body to come out."

So how does Declan try to persuade Katie to keep quiet about the body?
"Declan tries to do a deal with Katie, which infuriates her. He's already trying to do deals with lots of people to try and cover up the body, and finally he tries to do the same with Katie! 

"Declan tells Katie that because they haven't even been married for a year, she won't get half of his money. Even though Katie isn't that interested in the money side of things, it's still a big deal for her and she starts to accept what Declan is saying to her. She's going to wait until a year has passed, take the money and she'll want to tell all about the body then as well."

Wouldn't it just be easier to end things now?
"Well, Katie is thinking about the money and the stables too. The current contract is for five years for the stables to stay where they are. Declan is holding Katie to that, just to annoy her! Katie is gutted because she really just wants to go!"

Is Katie shocked by how ruthless Declan has become?
"Yeah, absolutely! She knew he could be ruthless initially, but never with her. Even after the Charity thing, Declan is really quite nasty with Katie and is trying to throw money at her to keep her quiet. Katie is very surprised."

What happens next?
"Katie later decides that she wants to move her horses out of the stables as soon as possible. That's because Chas tells her to stop moping around, as she's been sitting around in the cafÃ© gossiping like the new Betty! Chas points out that there are plenty of stables in Yorkshire and Katie should just go with it. 

"Katie promises to move on, but then Declan brings out the contract which says that she can't move the horses. Katie is pretty horrified by all of this. She's done nothing wrong as it's Declan who's made the mistake, so why is he making it so difficult?"

Will Katie want to get back at Charity too?
"I hope so! I don't know yet, but it'd certainly be good!"

We'll also see that Megan doesn't trust Katie to keep quiet about the body, despite the deal she's made with Declan. Is Katie aware of that?
"No, Katie is not aware of the fact that Megan is so far on Declan's side and that she really does want to keep quiet about the body. Declan and Megan have grown a bit closer recently, so I think Katie would be quite surprised to see what Megan is saying behind her back."


Katie decides to start flirting with Adam in order to get back at Declan! Does it have the desired effect on Declan?
"Yes, it kind of does initially! All Katie wants to do is prove to Declan that it's over, as he keeps saying that they can get over this and just be fine. Katie wants to prove to Declan that things aren't going to be fine, so she just uses Adam and that infuriates Declan. She gets the reaction that she wants, so it works!"

Does Katie actually fancy Adam?
"I think she does, because before she thinks of using him for her little plan, they do actually get along really well. There's definitely a chemistry there and she does fancy him, but then she realises that he's the perfect choice for her little scheme. Adam is a good-looking guy and he's got history with Declan, so he's the ideal choice to get back at Declan with!"

Is it just a one-off, or could something develop between Katie and Adam?
"I have no idea! There's always the possibility. It was really good fun filming the scenes with Adam Thomas - we just laughed our way through it, to be honest, because those kind of scenes are always awkward. Bless Adam, he had to take more of his clothes off than me! I didn't really have to take many of mine off! Adam was the one who was probably the most embarrassed, but it was fine."

Does Adam realise that Katie is just using him?
"Yeah, he kind of knows that she's doing it to make Declan jealous. But Adam's a guy and he's got a girl offering it on a plate, so he just goes along with it! The only thing Adam doesn't suspect is just how far Katie will go. She phones Declan for him to come over and catch her with Adam. Declan is furious when he finds them on the sofa together!

"That scene was actually really fun to film, because I had to really go for Jason. Declan says some awful things about Katie whoring herself, being a tart and having an open-door policy. Katie flies at Declan, so I was able to go quite mad in those scenes, which was really fun!"

Is there any way back for Katie and Declan?
"I don't think so! It just seems like a never-ending nightmare, doesn't it? They've had falling down mines, cheating, him not talking to her, business deals going wrong. It's constant - one thing after another. Also, Katie can't have babies and she hasn't been able to ride a horse for months."

Is it the beginning of a whole new Katie? Could she turn into a superbitch?
"I don't know if she'd turn into a superbitch, but I do like that Katie can be so feisty. She can speak her mind and get her revenge, but she's still got a heart and a conscience. She also still has the same friends all the way - Chas, Gennie and Andy. I quite like that there are more sides to Katie than just a classic superbitch, because we do have those already and I love those characters. To have too many of those wouldn't be right."

But has Declan chosen the wrong person to cross?
"I think so! I don't think Katie will stop until she's got what she wants. The future is going to have a lot more ups and downs for these two..."

----------


## alan45

> Emmerdale star Sammy Winward has revealed that her character Katie Macey could get back with Andy Sugden.
> 
> Katie dumps husband Declan next week after finding out that he slept with Charity while they were on a break.
> 
> Asked who Katie should date next, Winward told Take It Easy magazine: "There isn't anyone, she's been out with them all! All the ones left are not very nice men.
> 
> "Maybe a little bit of time on her own would be quite good. She goes from one man to the next. She moves back in with Andy pretty much straight after, so who knows. She always ends up going back there."
> 
> Asked if Katie was naive to marry Declan, she added: "I wouldn't say she was naive, he covered it up so well which is why it annoys her so much. 
> ...


Emmerdale's Katie Macey seduces Adam Barton next week as she finds herself in the midst of a messy break-up with husband Declan.

Katie is unable to forgive Declan (Jason Merrells) when she finds out about his one-night stand with Charity Sharma. As Declan retaliates by showing Katie his ruthless side, she decides to prove who's in control by pursuing Adam (Adam Thomas)â¦

Here, Sammy Winward - who plays Katie - reveals why there might be no way back for her character's marriage this time. 

How does Katie feel about the bones that are found on the glamping site?
"Katie feels very strongly about this, because she knows that it could be a missing person or a murder. She can't understand why Declan would want to keep it a secret. Obviously he does have to think about the financial impact, but this is somebody's life and there's probably a family out there who don't know where their son or daughter is."

Does finding out about Declan's one-night stand destroy Katie's love for him?
"Yes, definitely! It's been so difficult for them anyway, but when Katie finds out about Declan sleeping with Charity, it's the final straw for her. He's lied too many times now."

Is Katie in a rush to end the marriage?
"Yeah, once she finds out, she can't wait to get rid of him! Katie wants a full divorce - she wants out of the marriage. She also still wants the truth about the body to come out."

So how does Declan try to persuade Katie to keep quiet about the body?
"Declan tries to do a deal with Katie, which infuriates her. He's already trying to do deals with lots of people to try and cover up the body, and finally he tries to do the same with Katie! 

"Declan tells Katie that because they haven't even been married for a year, she won't get half of his money. Even though Katie isn't that interested in the money side of things, it's still a big deal for her and she starts to accept what Declan is saying to her. She's going to wait until a year has passed, take the money and she'll want to tell all about the body then as well."

Wouldn't it just be easier to end things now?
"Well, Katie is thinking about the money and the stables too. The current contract is for five years for the stables to stay where they are. Declan is holding Katie to that, just to annoy her! Katie is gutted because she really just wants to go!"

Is Katie shocked by how ruthless Declan has become?
"Yeah, absolutely! She knew he could be ruthless initially, but never with her. Even after the Charity thing, Declan is really quite nasty with Katie and is trying to throw money at her to keep her quiet. Katie is very surprised."

What happens next?
"Katie later decides that she wants to move her horses out of the stables as soon as possible. That's because Chas tells her to stop moping around, as she's been sitting around in the cafÃ© gossiping like the new Betty! Chas points out that there are plenty of stables in Yorkshire and Katie should just go with it. 

"Katie promises to move on, but then Declan brings out the contract which says that she can't move the horses. Katie is pretty horrified by all of this. She's done nothing wrong as it's Declan who's made the mistake, so why is he making it so difficult?"

Will Katie want to get back at Charity too?
"I hope so! I don't know yet, but it'd certainly be good!"

We'll also see that Megan doesn't trust Katie to keep quiet about the body, despite the deal she's made with Declan. Is Katie aware of that?
"No, Katie is not aware of the fact that Megan is so far on Declan's side and that she really does want to keep quiet about the body. Declan and Megan have grown a bit closer recently, so I think Katie would be quite surprised to see what Megan is saying behind her back."


Katie decides to start flirting with Adam in order to get back at Declan! Does it have the desired effect on Declan?
"Yes, it kind of does initially! All Katie wants to do is prove to Declan that it's over, as he keeps saying that they can get over this and just be fine. Katie wants to prove to Declan that things aren't going to be fine, so she just uses Adam and that infuriates Declan. She gets the reaction that she wants, so it works!"

Does Katie actually fancy Adam?
"I think she does, because before she thinks of using him for her little plan, they do actually get along really well. There's definitely a chemistry there and she does fancy him, but then she realises that he's the perfect choice for her little scheme. Adam is a good-looking guy and he's got history with Declan, so he's the ideal choice to get back at Declan with!"

Is it just a one-off, or could something develop between Katie and Adam?
"I have no idea! There's always the possibility. It was really good fun filming the scenes with Adam Thomas - we just laughed our way through it, to be honest, because those kind of scenes are always awkward. Bless Adam, he had to take more of his clothes off than me! I didn't really have to take many of mine off! Adam was the one who was probably the most embarrassed, but it was fine."

Does Adam realise that Katie is just using him?
"Yeah, he kind of knows that she's doing it to make Declan jealous. But Adam's a guy and he's got a girl offering it on a plate, so he just goes along with it! The only thing Adam doesn't suspect is just how far Katie will go. She phones Declan for him to come over and catch her with Adam. Declan is furious when he finds them on the sofa together!

"That scene was actually really fun to film, because I had to really go for Jason. Declan says some awful things about Katie whoring herself, being a tart and having an open-door policy. Katie flies at Declan, so I was able to go quite mad in those scenes, which was really fun!"

Is there any way back for Katie and Declan?
"I don't think so! It just seems like a never-ending nightmare, doesn't it? They've had falling down mines, cheating, him not talking to her, business deals going wrong. It's constant - one thing after another. Also, Katie can't have babies and she hasn't been able to ride a horse for months."

Is it the beginning of a whole new Katie? Could she turn into a superbitch?
"I don't know if she'd turn into a superbitch, but I do like that Katie can be so feisty. She can speak her mind and get her revenge, but she's still got a heart and a conscience. She also still has the same friends all the way - Chas, Gennie and Andy. I quite like that there are more sides to Katie than just a classic superbitch, because we do have those already and I love those characters. To have too many of those wouldn't be right."

But has Declan chosen the wrong person to cross?
"I think so! I don't think Katie will stop until she's got what she wants. The future is going to have a lot more ups and downs for these two..."

----------


## heydrich39

Usually cant stand katie character but love how she is going to be in the nxt few weeks as she gets her revenge on declan lol

----------


## heydrich39

Great episode tonight katie was brilliant cant wait for nxt week

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Sammy Winward has revealed that she is hoping to stick with the soap for a long time to come.

The actress, who has been playing Katie Macey since 2001, is currently at the forefront of the show thanks to her character's relationship dramas with husband Declan (Jason Merrells).

Winward told TV Extra: "I've been here 11 years and I still love it. I'm mid-contract at the moment but Emmerdale is the perfect job for me. 

"I love coming into work and I'm near home. It's just a great job. There's something different every day. I get to push people about, throw drinks over them, scream and shout!"

Last week, viewers saw Katie publicly humiliate Declan after learning of his one-night stand with Charity Sharma (Emma Atkins). 

As there is seemingly no way back for their relationship, Katie moves out of Home Farm this week and goes to stay with ex-husband Andy Sugden (Kelvin Fletcher).

Winward commented: "It's one of those things when you get so used to working with people like Jason and Gaynor [Faye], and then that's going to be over soon. It's strange. I'm going to feel like a bit of a newbie working with everyone else again. It's exciting though, there's some really good stuff coming up."

She added: "We're going to see a strong Katie - she's feistier and generally out there wanting to get revenge."

----------


## tammyy2j

> Emmerdale star Sammy Winward has revealed that she is hoping to stick with the soap for a long time to come.


 :Sad:  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## walsh2509

Q?  Why was Cameron's eyes all agog, I have a secret on Declan - Cameron heard her say about Declan cheating then I have a secret on him, with no one (just yet) knowing that the secret is a body has been found on the campsite - why was Cameron looking scared ?

----------


## alan45

Emmerdale's Katie Macey continues to plot against her estranged husband Declan next week.

Katie is appalled when Declan (Jason Merrells) turns petty by making threats towards her ex-husband and loyal friend Andy Sugden (Kelvin Fletcher). Realising that she needs to teach Declan a lesson, Katie hatches a new plan - but it seems that she could be underestimating him...

Here, Sammy Winward - who plays Katie - reveals the drama in store in the battle of the Maceys!

Next week, Declan threatens to evict Andy from his cottage because Katie is staying there. How does Katie react?
"Katie is furious - she's absolutely livid! Andy has taken Katie in because she has nowhere else to go. Declan was the one who cheated and that's why she left, so for him to come round and try to evict Andy is just too much for her to take. She feels that she hasn't done anything wrong."

It's clear that Declan is angry at Katie for sleeping with Adam. Is she shocked by his reaction?
"Yeah, I think so! To be honest, Katie has seen Declan be ruthless towards other people when she's been with him, but she's tried her best to turn a blind eye to that, even though she would always pull him up on it. Now that he's doing it to her, she shouldn't be too shocked, really!"

Does Katie feel bad that Adam and Andy have been dragged into her dramas with Declan?
"Yeah, she's really upset by that - especially over Andy, because they're still such good friends and he's always been there to help her out. I think she does feel really bad about that. She also feels bad about Adam because he's a really nice guy and they are friends - she's really let him down as well."

Katie begins plotting some more revenge against Declan. What is she up to this time?
"Andy basically says to Katie that if she doesn't do something, he's going to lose his house and possibly his kids, who are currently staying with him. He suggests that Katie should try getting back with Declan in order to make him change his mind. Katie is really annoyed at Andy for asking that, but she knows that she does have to do something because she can't let him lose his kids over this.

"Katie goes to see Declan and does her best Oscar-winning performance to get him back. She thinks it's worked and she thinks that she's hit a nerve, but Declan is plotting something himself. He hasn't fallen for it completely, even though he wants to believe that it's true."

But then Katie gives Declan an ultimatum…
"Yes, Katie says again that Declan has to tell the police about the body on the festival site. Declan says that's fine and he'll make the call. He then tells her that the police will be coming to the glamping site at a certain time."

What happens next?
"Katie goes there and sees the police car, and she believes that Declan has been talking to them about the body. She can't hear what they're saying, but then Declan comes over to see her. Declan says that he's done what she wanted and now they can get back together. But Katie says, 'No, too late - you're going to prison and I never want to see you again, you horrendous person!'

"Then Declan turns the tables and says, 'I knew you were going to say that - I've not been talking to them about the body, I've just been talking to them about security and keeping the site covered'. He's double-bluffed her really, so Katie is furious with herself and with him!"

When the launch of the glamping site takes place, Declan even asks Nicola to stand guard at the office, doesn't he?
"Yeah, as he doesn't trust Katie to be there on her own anymore! He knows that she could find contracts or insurance documents to do with the stables and the marriage. There's just no trust between them at the moment."

Later, Declan brings two ladies back to Home Farm to make Katie jealous. How does she react?
"Well, Katie has a go at him and it's yet another 'final straw' for her! She walks in and sees him with the two girls, and she just thinks it's pathetic. Katie tells him that it's not going to make her jealous, it's just going to make her hate him even more! That's actually the scene where Katie takes off her wedding ring. She throws it at him and says that she hates him!"

Does Declan regret his actions?
"Oh yes, at that point he's just thinking, 'Oh God, why have I done that? It was a really bad move!' You'll have to wait and see what Katie will do next, but there's a bit more revenge in store from her…"

----------

maidmarian (26-06-2013)

----------


## alan45

Emmerdale's Katie Macey continues to plot against her estranged husband Declan next week.

Katie is appalled when Declan (Jason Merrells) turns petty by making threats towards her ex-husband and loyal friend Andy Sugden (Kelvin Fletcher). Realising that she needs to teach Declan a lesson, Katie hatches a new plan - but it seems that she could be underestimating him...

Here, Sammy Winward - who plays Katie - reveals the drama in store in the battle of the Maceys!

Next week, Declan threatens to evict Andy from his cottage because Katie is staying there. How does Katie react?
"Katie is furious - she's absolutely livid! Andy has taken Katie in because she has nowhere else to go. Declan was the one who cheated and that's why she left, so for him to come round and try to evict Andy is just too much for her to take. She feels that she hasn't done anything wrong."

It's clear that Declan is angry at Katie for sleeping with Adam. Is she shocked by his reaction?
"Yeah, I think so! To be honest, Katie has seen Declan be ruthless towards other people when she's been with him, but she's tried her best to turn a blind eye to that, even though she would always pull him up on it. Now that he's doing it to her, she shouldn't be too shocked, really!"

Does Katie feel bad that Adam and Andy have been dragged into her dramas with Declan?
"Yeah, she's really upset by that - especially over Andy, because they're still such good friends and he's always been there to help her out. I think she does feel really bad about that. She also feels bad about Adam because he's a really nice guy and they are friends - she's really let him down as well."

Katie begins plotting some more revenge against Declan. What is she up to this time?
"Andy basically says to Katie that if she doesn't do something, he's going to lose his house and possibly his kids, who are currently staying with him. He suggests that Katie should try getting back with Declan in order to make him change his mind. Katie is really annoyed at Andy for asking that, but she knows that she does have to do something because she can't let him lose his kids over this.

"Katie goes to see Declan and does her best Oscar-winning performance to get him back. She thinks it's worked and she thinks that she's hit a nerve, but Declan is plotting something himself. He hasn't fallen for it completely, even though he wants to believe that it's true."

But then Katie gives Declan an ultimatumâ¦
"Yes, Katie says again that Declan has to tell the police about the body on the festival site. Declan says that's fine and he'll make the call. He then tells her that the police will be coming to the glamping site at a certain time."

What happens next?
"Katie goes there and sees the police car, and she believes that Declan has been talking to them about the body. She can't hear what they're saying, but then Declan comes over to see her. Declan says that he's done what she wanted and now they can get back together. But Katie says, 'No, too late - you're going to prison and I never want to see you again, you horrendous person!'

"Then Declan turns the tables and says, 'I knew you were going to say that - I've not been talking to them about the body, I've just been talking to them about security and keeping the site covered'. He's double-bluffed her really, so Katie is furious with herself and with him!"

When the launch of the glamping site takes place, Declan even asks Nicola to stand guard at the office, doesn't he?
"Yeah, as he doesn't trust Katie to be there on her own anymore! He knows that she could find contracts or insurance documents to do with the stables and the marriage. There's just no trust between them at the moment."

Later, Declan brings two ladies back to Home Farm to make Katie jealous. How does she react?
"Well, Katie has a go at him and it's yet another 'final straw' for her! She walks in and sees him with the two girls, and she just thinks it's pathetic. Katie tells him that it's not going to make her jealous, it's just going to make her hate him even more! That's actually the scene where Katie takes off her wedding ring. She throws it at him and says that she hates him!"

Does Declan regret his actions?
"Oh yes, at that point he's just thinking, 'Oh God, why have I done that? It was a really bad move!' You'll have to wait and see what Katie will do next, but there's a bit more revenge in store from herâ¦"

----------

tammyy2j (25-06-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Kelvin Fletcher has revealed that he isn't expecting an imminent reunion for his character Andy Sugden and ex-wife Katie.

Katie (Sammy Winward) has turned to Andy for support this week, asking to move in with him following her acrimonious split from husband Declan (Jason Merrells).

However, speaking on ITV's Daybreak this morning (June 26), Fletcher explained that romance won't be blossoming between the pair in the near future.

Fletcher commented: "Katie's back! We're not getting back together, certainly as of yet. You never know. They are close. I think he's just there as a genuine friend and a bit of support. They've known each other for so many years and been through so much together."

He added: "The truth is, I don't know!"

The actor also admitted that he is backing Andy in his battles with Debbie Dingle (Charley Webb), the mother of his children. Later this week, Andy decides to block Debbie from having access to the kids after her latest erratic behaviour.

Fletcher explained: "I've turned my back on Debbie, and rightly so! She's been a bit of a nightmare. I think Andy's in fear for the kids, their health and their wellbeing. He's certainly taking it upon himself to look after them." 

Emmerdale continues tonight (June 26) at 7pm on ITV.

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale's Katie Macey hatches a desperate plan to prove that she's over her estranged husband Declan in tonight's episode (June 28).

Katie (Sammy Winward) becomes infuriated when an arrogant Declan (Jason Merrells) tries to turn the tables on her, suggesting that she probably already regrets dumping him and will soon want him back.

Keen to show that this isn't the case, Katie seduces Adam Barton (Adam Thomas) and then calls Declan to 'come over for a talk'.

Katie's plan works perfectly as Declan walks in to find her with a half-dressed Adam. As Declan's shock turns to anger, will he finally accept that they're over?


Â© ITV
Declan receives a shock.

Emmerdale airs tonight at 7pm on ITV.

----------


## lizann

> Usually cant stand katie character but love how she is going to be in the nxt few weeks as she gets her revenge on declan lol


still cant stand her declan should have kept her down the mine shaft

----------


## lizann

> Usually cant stand katie character but love how she is going to be in the nxt few weeks as she gets her revenge on declan lol


still cant stand her declan should have kept her down the mine shaft

----------


## britgirl

She's messed up by bedding Adam, hurting him and Andy in the process. Declan, well I don't care about lol. He did cheat and cover it up. I couldn't believe the episode last week when he was bragging about how he knew they'd end up back together again! Does he really think he's that much of a studmuffin??? Lol!

As for Katie, I still think she should have gone to the police about the body. It would have been better than bedding Adam. 

Although, I do wonder if there could be a twist later on in the series. What if she finds herself pregnant, but doesn't know who the father is, since she'd been sleeping with both Declan and Adam around the same time? 

She's not infertile, despite her claim to Declan last week. She just would find it harder to conceive. 

Why she had no aftercare I don't know.

But it would be good if that happened, and interesting....

----------


## walsh2509

What's this rot she slept with Adam ?   1st time coming back from their night out, he wakes up on the couch fully clothed, the 2nd time coming out the pub, she tells him to go ahead and calls Delcan to come to the cottage.  Cut to the cottage, he's getting ready for the main "event" and she's fiully clothed, she climbs onto the couch and leans over and kisses him, then the door goes. Adam looking frustrated as Katie says she better answer the door, and in walks Delcan.   At no time did they Slept Together ... not the 1st time and only got to him in his boxers getting ready for it, she's fully clothed and Declan arrives and Adam tail between his legs leaves Very Frustrated.

----------

alan45 (01-07-2013), Glen1 (02-07-2013)

----------


## britgirl

apparently she did sleep with him if you look at other synopsis

----------

Glen1 (02-07-2013)

----------


## Glen1

.

----------


## Glen1

> apparently she did sleep with him if you look at other synopsis


Well,if that's the case she deserves to go in the Guinness Book Of Records for a worlds best time of getting her kit off and back on,making a phone call and having sex.

----------


## britgirl

Maybe Adam isn't that much of a stud lol

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale's Katie Macey makes a swift exit from the village next week after her estranged husband Declan threatens her.

Katie faces the wrath of Declan (Jason Merrells) yet again after the police receive an anonymous phone call reporting the body on the glamping site, jeopardising the future of the festival.

Here, Sammy Winward - who plays Katie - teases the latest twists and turns for the Maceys' broken marriage.

How has Katie been coping with the secret of the body at the glamping site?
"Katie has not been coping well knowing there is a body under the glamping site. She thinks Megan and Declan are really dishonest and greedy to be covering it up and thinking only of their money and the festival. 

"Katie is desperate that they come clean to the police so they can identify the body. I don't think she has quite realised the full extent of Declan's cover-up. He's paid rather a lot of money to keep this quiet!"

What effect has Gennie's death had on Katie?
"Katie feels desperately sad about Gennie's death. They had a good friendship even though at times it had been difficult. Gennie's death makes Katie even more insistent they must find out who this body is!"

A chat with Brenda also affects Katie's decision, doesn't it?
"Yes, Brenda and Katie have a real heart-to-heart at the glamping site. Brenda is worried about Nikhil's grief and Molly. Katie is given food for thought and it makes her decide enough is enough! She begins looking for missing persons on the internet with the hope she might find out who it could be."

Is Katie worried that Declan will try to frame her for it, as he'd threatened?
"Yes, I think she is worried Declan will frame her, especially when he spells it out. He is clearly going to take Katie down with him if he gets in trouble."

What happens when Katie seeks advice from Chas?
"Chas suggests that perhaps if Katie really, really has to report it, why doesn't she do it anonymously? This then becomes the tactic Katie decides on.

"Just as Katie and Chas are talking, Declan walks in confidently with a grand scheme to name the festival's main stage after Gennie. I think Katie feels loathing and can see his motives. But Chas silences her as she reckons Katie should play things nice and sweet if she's about to report him to the police."

Is Katie the one who makes the anonymous call?
"You will have to see, but that is what she's planningâ¦"

What happens when the police visit the glamping site?
"Declan plays it all down at first to the police and is quite larky. He is obviously secretly panicked but won't want to show them this! Katie is not there at the time, but she soon realises the truth is out when Declan comes to confront her over it.

"Declan is furious with Katie - the penny has dropped. He knows she is behind the call reporting him to the police, and he means war. Katie is nervous and pretty frightened, because he tells her that he will drag her down with him."

Why does Katie decide to leave Emmerdale?
"She decides to go because she knows Declan means everything he says. He will try to drag her into this and she wants to get away before he can. You will have to wait and see what she has planned, but she does pack up her stuff and go pretty swiftly."

What do you make of her decision? Do you think Katie is doing the right thing?
"Katie was right to not be part of the cover-up, but it's sad that her marriage wasn't strong enough for Declan to have been totally honest with her. He's proved just what a hard businessman he is. Whether she should have left is another matter, but I think she is genuinely frightened, as she knows how ruthless Declan can be."

Are you sad that Katie and Declan's marriage has fallen apart so completely?
"It was a rocky road, wasn't it? With falling down the mineshaft and all the ups and downs, it's not been the easiest of marriages. But this is soapland, where marriages are often a little up and down!"

Will you miss having Jason as your screen husband?
"Yes, we have had a great time shooting all the scenes including the live episode last October and the mineshaft scenes. It has been fun."

Are you glad we have seen such a tough side of Katie?
"Yes Katie is kind, sweet and I suppose quite a happy person generally, but this has shown she is tougher than she looks. She doesn't back down if she thinks something is right and she feels Declan has wronged her and betrayed her one time too many!"

Will Katie be back any time soon?
"You will have to wait and see. There is no mention of her returning yet, and when Chas asks how long she is going for, she just smilesâ¦"

----------

britgirl (06-08-2013), lizann (06-08-2013), tammyy2j (06-08-2013)

----------


## britgirl

Declan is getting too big for his boots. He needs to be taken down a peg or two.

----------


## tammyy2j

Let her be gone for good

----------

lizann (06-08-2013), uberfan (17-08-2013)

----------


## britgirl

I read somewhere that Sammy Winward is off for the school holidays to spend time with her daughter, so perhaps she will be back after that? Around the end of September?

----------


## tammyy2j

> I read somewhere that Sammy Winward is off for the school holidays to spend time with her daughter, so perhaps she will be back after that? Around the end of September?


No need for her to return

----------

lizann (19-08-2013)

----------


## dale77

some people hate Sammy Winward and want her to be kicked off the show but why do they have to keep coming into this thread and say it a hundred times or more?

she's a good character and i like what she brings to the show and want to see her return.

----------


## lizann

> some people hate Sammy Winward and want her to be kicked off the show but why do they have to keep coming into this thread and say it a hundred times or more?
> 
> *she's a good character and i like what she brings to the show* and want to see her return.


what does she bring to the show?

----------


## lizann

> some people hate Sammy Winward and want her to be kicked off the show but why do they have to keep coming into this thread and say it a hundred times or more?
> 
> *she's a good character and i like what she brings to the show* and want to see her return.


what does she bring to the show?

----------


## tammyy2j

> some people hate Sammy Winward and want her to be kicked off the show but why do they have to keep coming into this thread and say it a hundred times or more?
> 
> she's a good character and i like what she brings to the show and want to see her return.


Sorry I don't like the character and I think she brings nothing to the show myself

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## dale77

> Sorry I don't like the character and I think she brings nothing to the show myself


That is fine but do you have to keep saying it over and over?
In everyother forum i go to where there are threads devoted to an individual that thread is supposed to be for people who are intersted in that person or character. You and others who have no interest in her who come into this thread to keep saying negative things about her, would be seen as trolls in other forums and would get a warning about it. There is nothing wrong in coming here once and saying you dont like her, but after that what is the point other than trying to ram your point across? Why waste your time even visiting this part of the forum???
The episode thread and weekly spoilers are open for anyone to slag her off, but surely you can stay away from this particular thread that is for Katie/Sammy?

ps. I'm not looking to pick a fight with you. I'm just giving my honest about that this and other threads that are devoted to individuals would be better off if they were left to those who had an interest in that character/person.

----------


## sarah c

I think Sammy has been done a disservice by the SW recently as the character of Katie hasnt been developed enough?

the start with the teenage love/pregnancy was good, and the love triangle with Andy and Robert, but recently?

she has been given bimbo who marries money? when prior to that she was a sucessful independant business woman? more depth needed for Katie to grow into please....!!! The backbone of all the major soaps are strong woman/matriachal characters that hold the stories together

----------


## dale77

> what does she bring to the show?


I don't see why i should have to justify why i like her but seeing that you asked i will.
She's just a normal, laidback, low key character who doesnt shout and snarl her way through scenes. Theres plenty of loud females in the show so she's a bit different from the others in that respect. I liked her friendships with Gennie and Chas and her odd relationship with Andy. She's a very normal girl but has had quite a life, much of it troubled, for someone who's still young. She very normal and basically a friendly nice person but she has a bad side that keeps coming to the surface every now and then and she keeps making mistakes with her life. I find it amusing the way the writers keep poking fun at her character flaws about being a slag and gold digger etc.
Shes not the best character around by any means but i find her interesting to watch in a quiet kind of way and her journey has been interesting to me.

----------


## lizann

> I don't see why i should have to justify why i like her but seeing that you asked i will.
> She's just a normal, laidback, low key character who doesnt shout and snarl her way through scenes. Theres plenty of loud females in the show so she's a bit different from the others in that respect. I liked her friendships with Gennie and Chas and her odd relationship with Andy. She's a very normal girl but has had quite a life, much of it troubled, for someone who's still young. She very normal and basically a friendly nice person but she has a bad side that keeps coming to the surface every now and then and she keeps making mistakes with her life. I find it amusing the way the writers keep poking fun at her character flaws about being a slag and gold digger etc.
> Shes not the best character around by any means but i find her interesting to watch in a quiet kind of way and her journey has been interesting to me.


r u sure u talking about katie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (25-08-2013), sarah c (21-08-2013), tammyy2j (22-08-2013)

----------


## lizann

> I don't see why i should have to justify why i like her but seeing that you asked i will.
> She's just a normal, laidback, low key character who doesnt shout and snarl her way through scenes. Theres plenty of loud females in the show so she's a bit different from the others in that respect. I liked her friendships with Gennie and Chas and her odd relationship with Andy. She's a very normal girl but has had quite a life, much of it troubled, for someone who's still young. She very normal and basically a friendly nice person but she has a bad side that keeps coming to the surface every now and then and she keeps making mistakes with her life. I find it amusing the way the writers keep poking fun at her character flaws about being a slag and gold digger etc.
> Shes not the best character around by any means but i find her interesting to watch in a quiet kind of way and her journey has been interesting to me.


r u sure u talking about katie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

> That is fine but do you have to keep saying it over and over?
> In everyother forum i go to where there are threads devoted to an individual that thread is supposed to be for people who are intersted in that person or character. You and others who have no interest in her who come into this thread to keep saying negative things about her, would be seen as trolls in other forums and would get a warning about it. There is nothing wrong in coming here once and saying you dont like her, but after that what is the point other than trying to ram your point across? Why waste your time even visiting this part of the forum???
> The episode thread and weekly spoilers are open for anyone to slag her off, but surely you can stay away from this particular thread that is for Katie/Sammy?
> 
> ps. I'm not looking to pick a fight with you. I'm just giving my honest about that this and other threads that are devoted to individuals would be better off if they were left to those who had an interest in that character/person.


So this thread is only a lovefest for Katie/Sammy

----------


## dale77

> So this thread is only a lovefest for Katie/Sammy


Not a lovefest for her,  but it should be for those who have a bit of interest in what's shes up to.
Seeing that you have no interest  in the character or the actress, i'm just curious why you waste your time posting about her in this thread when you've already made your point about her many times over? Is there really in point in keep saying you cant stand the Katie and want Sammy to lose her job?

----------


## sarah c

> Not a lovefest for her,  but it should be for those who have a bit of interest in what's shes up to.
> Seeing that you have no interest  in the character or the actress, i'm just curious why you waste your time posting about her in this thread when you've already made your point about her many times over? Is there really in point in keep saying you cant stand the Katie and want Sammy to lose her job?


yes but interest in a subject doesnt always have to be positive? you can be interested because you have strong negative feelings or disagree with something strongly surely?

----------

tammyy2j (26-08-2013)

----------


## sarah c

I'm Katie-neutral by the way.

Just pointing out a balance opinion considers both sides?

----------

tammyy2j (26-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Not a lovefest for her,  but it should be for those who have a bit of interest in what's shes up to.
> Seeing that you have no interest  in the character or the actress, i'm just curious why you waste your time posting about her in this thread when you've already made your point about her many times over? Is there really in point in keep saying you cant stand the Katie and want Sammy to lose her job?


I have interest but I don't like the character is that not allowed

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## dale77

> yes but interest in a subject doesnt always have to be positive? you can be interested because you have strong negative feelings or disagree with something strongly surely?


If that character is someoen they love to hate, then i would say that is enough to have an interest but in a strong negative way, but they don't see Katie/Sammy that way.
They think she's a completely pointless character who brings nothing to the show. There is nothing wrong with thinking that, but no way does should it be seen as having an interest.

----------


## britgirl

If it's true Sammy is only away whilst her daughter is on summer holidays, then perhaps she could come back with an interesting storyline. There has been some good storylines with her over the years, but I think she needs a good reason to return to the Dales. 

Everyone has their opinion, and this is mine. It's great reading yours.  :Smile:

----------


## britgirl

If it's true Sammy is only away whilst her daughter is on summer holidays, then perhaps she could come back with an interesting storyline. There has been some good storylines with her over the years, but I think she needs a good reason to return to the Dales. 

Everyone has their opinion, and this is mine. It's great reading yours.  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Is that her house still that Gennie and Nikhil were living in?

----------


## sarah c

> Is that her house still that Gennie and Nikhil were living in?


its owned by Declan?


they rented from him

----------


## sarah c

> Is that her house still that Gennie and Nikhil were living in?


its owned by Declan?


they rented from him

----------


## tammyy2j

> its owned by Declan?
> 
> 
> they rented from him


I thought Katie owned the house (a gift from Perdy or bought from the money from the surrogacy)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## dale77

> I read somewhere that Sammy Winward is off for the school holidays to spend time with her daughter, so perhaps she will be back after that? Around the end of September?


Katie's name has been taken off the cast list so it doesn't like she's coming back.

----------


## Perdita

She is still on the official Emmerdale characters site as Katie Macey

----------


## sarah c

> I thought Katie owned the house (a gift from Perdy or bought from the money from the surrogacy)


blimey I had completely forgotten about the surogacy with Perdy!!!

----------


## sarah c

> I thought Katie owned the house (a gift from Perdy or bought from the money from the surrogacy)


blimey I had completely forgotten about the surogacy with Perdy!!!

----------


## dale77

> She is still on the official Emmerdale characters site as Katie Macey


But taken off the large list in Inside Soap magazine.
Maybe the official site is waiting for her contract to run out before removing her?

----------


## dale77

> She is still on the official Emmerdale characters site as Katie Macey


But taken off the large list in Inside Soap magazine.
Maybe the official site is waiting for her contract to run out before removing her?

----------


## Perdita

They might have done that for the time being if she is not involved in any storyline - would not see too much into that

----------


## britgirl

Now Katie's back in Emmerdale, she is determined to stand up to Declan and get money out of him. Her time away has made her stronger. She will also have a new man on her arm.

Source: soapsquawk

----------


## britgirl

Now Katie's back in Emmerdale, she is determined to stand up to Declan and get money out of him. Her time away has made her stronger. She will also have a new man on her arm.

Source: soapsquawk

----------


## lizann

> Now Katie's back in Emmerdale, she is determined to stand up to Declan and get money out of him. Her time away has made her stronger. She will also have a new man on her arm.
> 
> Source: soapsquawk


one of the bartons

----------


## lizann

> Now Katie's back in Emmerdale, she is determined to stand up to Declan and get money out of him. Her time away has made her stronger. She will also have a new man on her arm.
> 
> Source: soapsquawk


one of the bartons

----------


## britgirl

Which one I wonder? Hmm

----------


## lizann

> Which one I wonder? Hmm


could be two brothers, ross and one of the others maybe the older one

----------


## lizann

> Which one I wonder? Hmm


could be two brothers, ross and one of the others maybe the older one

----------


## britgirl

Not the young lad, Finn then?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

If he is the brainy one of the outfit, he will stay well clear of her   :Lol:

----------


## britgirl

Bit too young as well. Don't think he'd know what to do with her lol.

----------


## lizann

adam has it bad for her

----------


## dale77

> adam has it bad for her


Betty would say a lot of men have had it bad for her.

----------


## dale77

> adam has it bad for her


Betty would say a lot of men have had it bad for her.

----------


## britgirl

Perhaps Betty's jealous? It's probably been a while lol and if she gets action again she'd need to get her feather duster out to get rid of the cobwebs

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Sammy Winward is hopeful that her character Katie Macey could have a future with Adam Barton.

Fans will see Katie and Adam get passionate next week, but Katie is left furious when she realises it was part of a bet with Ross.

Winward told Inside Soap: "Katie and Adam go home together after a night in the pub. It is when Ross turns up to give Adam the cash he owes him that Katie finds out what is going on â and she is angry. 

"But it is Vanessa who eventually reminds her that the first time she slept with Adam, she was trying to get back at Declan â so that makes her and Adam kind of even."

Winward also said that she thinks Katie is attracted to Adam because he is so different from her estranged husband Declan.

Ross turns up and sees Adam and Katie together.
Â© ITV
Ross turns up and sees Adam and Katie together.

She said: "They do get along really well. I think the whole reason that Katie is attracted to Adam is because he is the complete opposite of Declan.

"Adam may not have a big house, but Katie doesn't care about that one bit. And of course it helps that Adam is very good looking. There is definitely potential for romance there."

Emmerdale airs weeknights at 7pm on ITV, with an extra episode at 8pm on Thursdays.

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Sammy Winward has discussed the reasons behind her character Katie Addyman's split with Adam Barton.

Adam's behaviour will start to spiral out of control following a huge revelation about his paternity in tonight's episode of the soap.

After his destructive actions cause Andy Sugden (Kelvin Fletcher) a serious injury, Katie decides to call time on their relationship before growing closer to Andy.

Speaking about Katie and Adam's pairing, Winward told Digital Spy: "I enjoyed it because I thought it was a good contrast from the Declan relationship, which was so intense and heavy. 

"So much went wrong with Declan, so when Katie started dating Adam he was young, good-looking and very fun-loving. The contrast for her was the enticing thing."

She continued: "The reason they split up is that it all turns and Adam does start to become nasty and drunk all the time. He doesn't handle the accident very well and he doesn't apologise enough. Katie just thinks, 'I didn't sign up for this so I'm going to walk away'. 

"It's a shame as they were a nice pairing, but he's turned nasty now!"

Winward also revealed that she is excited about Katie becoming a more prominent character on screen as her relationship with Andy continues to develop.

She said: "It's building up again now. It's been quite nice having a bit of a chilled-out period before this, because I knew that I'd start being in work most days afterwards. I had a couple of months off which was great and then came back into it. We've got all of this stuff keeping us busy now."

Andy is injured when Adam loses control
Â© ITV
Andy is injured when Adam loses control

Speaking about the attention she receives from fans, Winward said: "I'm not on Twitter or anything. I've never been on it. It's just not my kind of thing really. I only got an iPhone a few months ago. I had an old Nokia until July last year.

"I'm just not very technically-minded. I still don't have Sky at home or anything - I'm really behind the times!

"Someone sent me a crucifix quite a few years ago. That's when Katie was sleeping with two brothers at the same time. The person who wrote in said, 'Wear this - it'll save you!' That's the weirdest one."

Emmerdale airs tonight at 7pm and 8pm on ITV.

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Sammy Winward wants another wedding for her character Katie Addyman and ex-husband Andy Sudgen.  :Thumbsdown: 

The pair will grow closer over the next few weeks after Andy (Kelvin Fletcher) suffers a nasty accident at the hands of Adam Barton.

Discussing the possibility of another wedding for Katie and Andy if they rekindle their romance, Winward admitted that she would like it to be a plain-sailing one.

"[A wedding] would be nice," she said. "It'd be good to have a smooth wedding as opposed to a traumatic one. Who knows! 

"It would be cool to have another wedding dress too!"

Viewers know that Andy has recently begun a relationship with Bernice Blackstock, while Katie's own romance with Adam will come to an end shortly after the accident.

However, Winward has admitted that she would like to see Katie and Adam make their relationship work this time.

Speaking about a long-term future for the former couple, she said: "I hope so, otherwise it would be a bit pointless! 

"What is this - their third try? Fourth? It would be lovely if they make it work."

Emmerdale continues tonight (July 2) at 7pm on ITV.

----------

TaintedLove (03-07-2014)

----------


## britgirl

*Will Katie prostitute herself?
*

*How does Katie feel knowing Robert's back?*

It's a massive shock for both Katie and Andy, they have no idea he's coming back. Robert text Andy a message about the engagement, that shook them up and they had a row. It unsettled Andy quite a lot. So they are up at Home Farm helping Nicola and Robert walks in as a potential buyer. It's a massive shock as they haven't seen him for 9 years and things are so good between them as well, they're about to get married so him being back isn't good.

*Were you surprised they are revisiting this storyline?*

It wasn't a surprise. This storyline is one of my favourites. We weren't sure how it would play out whether Katie would have feelings, would they hate each other. I think it's played out perfectly. There's just enough of te past creeping in...

*Is it weird having a new actor playing the part?
*
It's fine he's got the Robert look about him. I think he looks a bit like Karl anyway. He's fit in straight away, he's great because you instantly dislike him.

*Does she fancy him?
*
It unsettles her. She loves Andy and knows they are right for each other. It does upset her a bit because she starts thinking she must have feelings or fancy him a bit. But she works at Home Farm for a day and she doesn't like him at all.

*What does Katie make of Chrissie?*

She's fine with her because she has so much hatred towards Robert. They are kind of OK with each other. I think she finds her mildly annoying because she's a little patronising. Katie and Lawrence get on really well.

*Does Katie realise when Lawrence offers her the farm he actually wants to use her to split Robert and Chrissie up?*

Yes. He tells her straight away. He basically asks her if she'll prostitute herself. At first she says no, then she's like 'maybe.' She's not sure whether to do it or not. That infuriates Andy. She starts thinking she might actually get a free farm out of this. In her head she's thinking 'It's fine, we won't actually have sex it'll just be a kiss.' She tries convincing Andy it'll be ok but he's not happy, especially given what's happened in the past.

*We know Katie and Andy are getting married at Christmas. Excited?
*
Yeah. We will start filming that soon and I'm having dress fittings at the moment. We've gone with the first dress I tried on, it's very different from her other dresses because this is very different from her other weddings, it's on a budget! They've got no money at all, to the point she has to ask for more rent from Leyla and Vanessa because she can't afford anything. The veil looks like a tutu. Money doesn't matter, I think it will be more meaningful. Although I'm sure she wishes she had more cash!

----------


## britgirl

*Will Katie prostitute herself?*

*How does Katie feel knowing Robert's back?*

It's a massive shock for both Katie and Andy, they have no idea he's coming back. Robert text Andy a message about the engagement, that shook them up and they had a row. It unsettled Andy quite a lot. So they are up at Home Farm helping Nicola and Robert walks in as a potential buyer. It's a massive shock as they haven't seen him for 9 years and things are so good between them as well, they're about to get married so him being back isn't good.

*Were you surprised they are revisiting this storyline?*

It wasn't a surprise. This storyline is one of my favourites. We weren't sure how it would play out whether Katie would have feelings, would they hate each other. I think it's played out perfectly. There's just enough of te past creeping in...

*Is it weird having a new actor playing the part?*

It's fine he's got the Robert look about him. I think he looks a bit like Karl anyway. He's fit in straight away, he's great because you instantly dislike him.

*Does she fancy him?*

It unsettles her. She loves Andy and knows they are right for each other. It does upset her a bit because she starts thinking she must have feelings or fancy him a bit. But she works at Home Farm for a day and she doesn't like him at all.

*What does Katie make of Chrissie?
*
She's fine with her because she has so much hatred towards Robert. They are kind of OK with each other. I think she finds her mildly annoying because she's a little patronising. Katie and Lawrence get on really well.

*Does Katie realise when Lawrence offers her the farm he actually wants to use her to split Robert and Chrissie up?*

Yes. He tells her straight away. He basically asks her if she'll prostitute herself. At first she says no, then she's like 'maybe.' She's not sure whether to do it or not. That infuriates Andy. She starts thinking she might actually get a free farm out of this. In her head she's thinking 'It's fine, we won't actually have sex it'll just be a kiss.' She tries convincing Andy it'll be ok but he's not happy, especially given what's happened in the past.

*We know Katie and Andy are getting married at Christmas. Excited?*

Yeah. We will start filming that soon and I'm having dress fittings at the moment. We've gone with the first dress I tried on, it's very different from her other dresses because this is very different from her other weddings, it's on a budget! They've got no money at all, to the point she has to ask for more rent from Leyla and Vanessa because she can't afford anything. The veil looks like a tutu. Money doesn't matter, I think it will be more meaningful. Although I'm sure she wishes she had more cash!

----------


## britgirl

*How do you feel about being at the heart of the Christmas episodes?*

Really good. I'm looking forward to it, I think it will be nice. I haven't seen the scripts yet so I don't know exactly what happens but I'm sure it'll be nice.

*What do you hope for Katie and Andy in 2015?*

A happy ending, well not an ending but happiness! But then Robert's in the village so that's probably not going to happen.

----------


## britgirl

*How do you feel about being at the heart of the Christmas episodes?*

Really good. I'm looking forward to it, I think it will be nice. I haven't seen the scripts yet so I don't know exactly what happens but I'm sure it'll be nice.

*What do you hope for Katie and Andy in 2015?*

A happy ending, well not an ending but happiness! But then Robert's in the village so that's probably not going to happen.

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Sammy Winward has said that it would be "nice" to see her character Katie Addyman fall pregnant again.

Katie was told that she was unlikely to ever have children after she suffered serious injuries in a shock mineshaft accident in 2012.
Katie was married to Declan Macey when she received the news, but she has since reunited with Andy Sugden. The on-off couple will be taking centre stage with a Christmas wedding storyline later this year.

Speaking about the possibility that Katie and Andy could also start a family of their own, Winward explained: "There is a possibility that Katie can have children, but it's very unlikely. The odds are against her. 

"I think it was the initial idea that she couldn't have children at all, but then it crept into the script that there's still a slight chance! I think that's just for future storylines, just in case. It's a possibility and it would be nice."

Katie will remain involved in the upbringing of Andy's children Sarah and Jack in future storylines. In real life, meanwhile, Winward is mum to 9-year-old daughter Mia.

Asked if her daughter is an Emmerdale fan, Winward laughed: "When she was younger, she really wasn't bothered to the point where she'd just turn it off! She'll watch it with my mum now because it means she gets another half an hour up - I don't think she wants to watch it particularly!

"She's got to the point now where she knows it isn't real. With the mineshaft stuff, she was only 6 or 7 at that point and she didn't quite get that it wasn't real, so that wasn't great! 

"She's a bit over it now and when she's older I'm sure she'll watch it."

----------


## Perdita

Sammy Winward has reportedly quit Emmerdale after 13 years.

According to The Sun, the Katie Addyman actress will bow out of the ITV soap next year in pursuit of new acting work.

The 29-year-old apparently broke news of her departure to show bosses after filming this year's Christmas scenes, in which Katie remarries Andy Sugden (Kelvin Fletcher).

Since her first appearance in July 2001, Winward has been involved in some major storylines, including a fling with Andy's half-brother Robert, being left in a coma following a car accident and falling down a disused mine.

In June 2005, Winward briefly took time off air until February 2006 to give birth to her first child, Mia.

Show bosses declined to comment on her departure when approached by Digital Spy.


_If true, I won't be missing the character at all_

----------

Glen1 (28-11-2014), lizann (28-11-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Thank heaven for that, hope she rides off into the sunset with Marlon and Laurel.  :Cheer:

----------

lizann (28-11-2014), localoca (28-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Sammy Winward  has quit Emmerdale after 13 years.

The ITV soap confirmed that the Katie Addyman actress will bow out next year in pursuit of new acting work.

Emmerdale bosses promised a "sensational, not-to-be missed storyline" for Winward's departure.

The 29-year-old has recently been filming this year's Christmas scenes, in which Katie remarries Andy Sugden (Kelvin Fletcher).

Since her first appearance in July 2001, Winward has been involved in some major storylines, including a fling with Andy's brother Robert, being left in a coma following a car accident and falling down a disused mine.

In June 2005, Winward briefly took time off air until February 2006 to give birth to her first child, Mia.

----------


## lizann

yay best news for xmas andy to kill in her a violent rage and be sent to jail for life

----------


## maidmarian

> yay best news for xmas andy to kill in her a violent rage and be sent to jail for life


Probably what someone like Andy would
do in real-life.
But u might be too realistic in a soap.

Theres always someone new to batter/bully.

----------


## maidmarian

> yay best news for xmas andy to kill in her a violent rage and be sent to jail for life


Probably what someone like Andy would
do in real-life.
But u might be too realistic in a soap.

Theres always someone new to batter/bully.

----------


## britgirl

The Sun quoted her as being the Michelle Keegan of ED. Part of me believes she won't be killed off, as I'd also read they wanted her to stay.

----------


## TaintedLove

> The Sun quoted her as being the Michelle Keegan of ED. Part of me believes she won't be killed off, as I'd also read they wanted her to stay.


It is like Michelle Keegan all over again.....Katie IS being killed off. Stuart Blackburn was being spitefull killing off Tina in Corrie. Now it seems that Kate Oates is of the same mind.
From Soap Squawk  
http://www.soapsquawk.co.uk/news/emm...ff.php#results

----------

maidmarian (02-12-2014)

----------


## Serena Williams

No offense to other Emmerdale fans BUT Samantha was the most beautiful woman EVER on Emmerdale. The show needs another sexy twenty something woman to fill Sammy's shoes. Most of the women on Emmerdale are either old or frumpy and they do not have Samantha's sex appeal. She was the only really hot woman on the show.

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale bosses have refused to comment on "speculation" that Katie Addyman will be killed off next year.

As announced on Friday, the long-running character will bow out in 2015 as Sammy Winward has decided to leave the ITV soap after 13 years as Katie.

Quoting a show insider, a report in the Daily Star Sunday today (November 30) claims that Katie's exit storyline will see her meet a tragic end - leaving no room for her to return in the future. 

However, approached by Digital Spy this morning, show chiefs refused to confirm or deny the claims.

A show spokesperson said: "We don't comment on speculation regarding future storylines."

Winward has played the role of Katie since 2001, but made the choice to leave Emmerdale to pursue other acting work.

An official statement recently confirmed: "Sammy Winward will leave Emmerdale in 2015 after playing Katie Addyman for 13 years. Her decision to pursue other acting opportunities gives the writing team the opportunity to create a sensational, not-to-be missed storyline for her exit."

In the meantime, Katie and her partner Andy Sugden (Kelvin Fletcher) will take centre stage over the festive season as they prepare to marry on Christmas Day. However, with Andy's brother Robert looming, there is a possibility that he could try to destroy their happiness all over again.

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Kelvin Fletcher has revealed that there is a "terrific storyline" being lined up for Sammy Winward's departure from the show.

Winward will bow out from her role as Katie Addyman in early 2015 after 13 years with the ITV soap. Her departure will no doubt devastate Fletcher's character Andy Sugden, who has only recently reunited with Katie.

Katie and Andy are currently preparing to tie the knot in a Christmas Day wedding, but it seems that there could be heartbreak in store in the New Year.

Speaking about Andy losing Katie, Fletcher commented: "I don't think he could cope! It's been six months escalating to this wedding and he's finally got Katie in his life. With the thought of her not being part of that life, I can't begin to think what it could bring. 

"For an actor, it's going to bring some amazing scenes. It's down to the producer Kate [Oates] and her team how Andy will fare moving forward, but it's a big loss for me personally to lose Sammy."

He continued: "It makes all the scenes that we're going to be filming over the coming months that little bit more special, I guess.

"All in all, it's bittersweet. We do lose a great character, I'll lose a great friend and a great actress - but at the same time we gain a terrific storyline and one that the viewers will remember for years to come."

Fletcher explained that while Winward's decision to bow out hasn't caused him to question his own future with Emmerdale, he would like to play another character in the future.

He said: "I've got really excited about this storyline and it's grown week after week, script after script - and going forward with Sammy's departure looming. That's going to be amazing to film and the ideas being thrown around, I feel, are going to bring out my best performances to date.

"I don't really think too much of what other people are doing. There's no formula or way to do things, especially in acting. Everything is a unique decision and bespoke to you. Sammy has made her decisions and that's fair enough, but I feel that at the minute I'm doing everything that I want to do and I'm doing everything the right way for me. 

"I've always had itchy feet. I had itchy feet five years ago - itchy feet in the sense that I aspire to play another character and I aspire to do other things. But nothing quite enough to bring me away from Emmerdale at the minute. 

"It's storylines like this that really make me want to be part of Emmerdale at this time, so I'm very happy and content being part of the show, but looking forward there are so many factors that are not in my control. As it stands at the minute I'm very excited, and if it changes then we'll see."

Fletcher also stayed coy on whether Katie's mystery exit could bring out Andy's angry side once again.

He said: "It depends on how the departure is playing out, in what circumstances and who is responsible - if there is somebody, or is it just a decision that she makes that she leaves? 

"Andy has said before that he feels complete now that Katie is in his life. Having someone taken away from you is a big loss. There may be an element of him being a bit angry, but we'll have to see."

----------


## heydrich39

At last finally the producer has done something right most annoying character ever know get rid of ali moira gabby belle adam and aaron

----------


## maidmarian

> At last finally the producer has done something right most annoying character ever know get rid of ali moira gabby belle adam and aaron


A bit of a cull suggested there?  Would agree
with some  but we cant expect all Emmerdale
characters to be as charismatic as Walter !!

----------


## maidmarian

> At last finally the producer has done something right most annoying character ever know get rid of ali moira gabby belle adam and aaron


A bit of a cull suggested there?  Would agree
with some  but we cant expect all Emmerdale
characters to be as charismatic as Walter !!

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Sammy Winward has hinted that her character Katie Addyman will be shocked by the events that take place on her wedding day.

Katie and her partner Andy Sugden (Kelvin Fletcher) are planning to tie the knot on Christmas Day, but the ceremony may not run smoothly as not everyone is in favour of the nuptials.

Andy's feud with his brother Robert (Ryan Hawley) will escalate into a fight on the night before the wedding, providing Robert with an even bigger motive to ruin the big day.

The farmer's jealous ex Bernice Blackstock (Samantha Giles) could also be tempted to cause trouble after getting drunk just before the wedding.

Teasing the hour-long Christmas Day episode, Winward commented: "On the morning of the wedding, Katie is really excited. She does get lots of butterflies which is to be expected, but she can't wait and she knows it's the right thing to do. 

"Katie doesn't have any worries that anything is going to go wrong. She thinks that everything has been sorted out with Bernice and with Robert, so it's going to be fine. It makes it more of a shock when things don't necessarily go to plan!

"I think the viewers will be surprised as to what happens and whether or not it turns out to be a happy day for them both."

At the church, Andy and the congregation await Katie's arrival
Â© ITV
Andy awaits Katie's arrival at the church   *Looking very happy  .. NOT!!*

Katie and Andy previously tied the knot in 2004 and are now hoping for a second chance at happiness after rekindling their romance earlier this year.

Discussing the mood on set when the wedding scenes were filmed, Winward added: "It was really lovely actually. We both got really emotional because it was a reminder that we've both been in the show for so long. We did this 10 or 11 years ago! 

"It was a fun day, because we had a really good group of us in the church and we always try to make it good fun. It was a bit of a shock when we realised how long ago we got married the last time! The fashions have completely changed too and that just proves how long ago it was!"

Whatever the outcome of the wedding, Katie and Andy's dramas look set to continue into the New Year, as Emmerdale bosses recently announced that Winward had quit the show and her final scenes will air in early 2015.

----------

maidmarian (16-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Sammy Winward said that her decision to leave Emmerdale wasn't one she took lightly.

After playing Katie Addyman for 13 years, the 29-year-old actress will bow out of the soap in 2015.

In an interview with The Express, Winward said: "It's not a decision I have made lightly. 

"I've had the most amazing 13 years at Emmerdale and I'm going to miss everyone terribly. But no one becomes an actor to play one role.

"I don't want to give anything away about how Katie goes, but it's dramatic."

Neither Winward or Emmerdale bosses would confirm if the character will be killed off, although the actress did tease a dramatic Christmas wedding to Andy Sugden.

"Katie's aware that Bernice (Samantha Giles) still holds a torch for Andy and is struggling with it, but Katie doesn't think she'll be a threat on the day. 

"Andy's brother Robert (Ryan Hawley) is another story, though. He's always been a thorn in her side and she's worried he'll do something to ruin it all."

Winward has been involved in some major storylines since she first appeared on the soap in July 2001, including a fling with Andy's brother Robert.

Emmerdale producer Kate Oates recently said: "I know Sammy well and I know how long she has been in the show, so I knew she wouldn't have made the decision lightly. 

"When she came to tell me she'd made the decision, from my point of view it was one of those discussions where I said, 'Have you made this decision or can I talk you out of it?' She said, 'No, no, I've made my decision'."

Emmerdale airs weeknights at 7pm on ITV, with an extra episode at 8pm on Thursdays.

----------


## Kingallyone

Hello . I am doing this to ask is it true that Katie is not being killed of ????As I read she was to be then I read she was not and that her part was to be leaved open for her to come back . I will say it now my spelling is not to good so sorry about mistakes .  From Kingallyone

----------


## lizann

now belle is working for her maybe gemma asks belle to kill her  :Stick Out Tongue:  i can hope

----------

alan45 (27-12-2014), mariba (30-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Hello . I am doing this to ask is it true that Katie is not being killed of ????As I read she was to be then I read she was not and that her part was to be leaved open for her to come back . I will say it now my spelling is not to good so sorry about mistakes .  From Kingallyone


ah let her go first preferably dead for me

----------


## lizann

> Hello . I am doing this to ask is it true that Katie is not being killed of ????As I read she was to be then I read she was not and that her part was to be leaved open for her to come back . I will say it now my spelling is not to good so sorry about mistakes .  From Kingallyone


no return needed

----------


## Glen1

> now belle is working for her maybe gemma asks belle to kill her  i can hope


 :Cheer:  :Lol:  :Cheer:  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

> now belle is working for her maybe gemma asks belle to kill her  i can hope


I think Katie discovers Roberts's affair so I think he kills her and blames Belle

----------

maidmarian (31-12-2014), TaintedLove (31-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## mariba

I surely hope that Belle won't have anything to do with it! I want the old good Belle back..Hopefully Katie and Robert both go, won't miss them at all.

----------


## TaintedLove

> I think Katie discovers Roberts's affair so I think he kills her and blames Belle


Wow that`s a possibility I never even thought of. I always had a feeling Robert would be somehow involved, but never thought it would go that way. It would be brilliant if that happened.
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## maidmarian

> I think Katie discovers Roberts's affair so I think he kills her and blames Belle


An very interesting idea tammyy2j!.
Any idea how long the actors contract 
is for.
I think Roberts father Jack was implicated
in a murder years ago. Marian Wilkes
husband-Paolo Rosetti died mysteriously
in Italy in 1990s-Marian arrested for murder-
Jack flew to.Italy to be with Marian -not
sure how it ended-but Jack obviously
came back to.ED.

----------


## maidmarian

Duplicate

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale's Katie Sugden finally gets proof of Robert's affair next week when she photographs him in a passionate clinch with Aaron Livesy.

Katie secures the evidence she needs when Aaron decides to betray his secret lover, seducing him at Wylie's Farm and texting Katie with details of where they'll be.

The explosive scenes play out in Sammy Winward's final week on screen as Katie, meaning that there's bound to be huge twists and turns ahead whatever the outcome.

Here, Sammy shares some gossip on her dramatic final episodes.

What happens when Katie finds out that Robert has checked into a hotel later this week?
"By this point, Katie has decided that she's going to have to bite her tongue and ignore all of her suspicions about Robert, but that changes when she overhears Robert in the pub organising a surprise for his date at the hotel.

"Katie goes straight to Chrissie to suggest they should go along to the hotel and see if he's there. Chrissie is sick of Katie getting involved but she also knows it could be the truth, so she agrees to go."

How does Robert manage to get out of this one?
"When they get to the hotel, Robert is there with Aaron but he sees Chrissie and Katie. He then quickly decides to phone Chrissie and say that he's booked a surprise for her at this hotel! Chrissie ends up thinking that Robert was just being romantic, so it's Katie who ends up in tears again and everyone hates her. Andy finds out as well and he's absolutely furious."

Robert then threatens Katie againâ¦
"Yes, Robert tells Katie that if she plays with fire then she's going to get burned. The caravan that Katie and Andy have moved into at the farm then gets blown up a couple of days later, so Katie knows that it was Robert. Because she's the only person who has heard Robert say those words, nobody else thinks it was him."

The caravan explodes
Â© ITV
The caravan explodes

What was it like to film the caravan fire scenes?
"There was a huge explosion and we weren't quite ready for it! Me and Kelvin [Fletcher, who plays Andy] were both saying that we hate cheesy reactions to an explosion like gasps and silly faces. We were trying to plan the scene so that Kelvin would cover me and our faces wouldn't really be in shot, but then when the explosion happened, it was so big and loud that our reactions were completely natural because it was so shocking. We were genuinely quite scared!

"Those scenes were filmed on a night shoot in the moors. It was pretty cold and the blaze was the last shot, so we had to rely on lots of hand warmers and hot water bottles beforehand that night!"

Do Katie and Andy feel like their hopes and dreams are literally going up in smoke?
"Yeah, they really do - especially as Katie hasn't insured the caravan because she's been so busy trying to bring Robert down. That's another massive thing and Andy is furious with her again. But even that won't stop Katie going after Robert - if anything, it makes her more angry and determined. She'll do it quietly, but she's more determined than ever to bring him down."

Does Katie confront Robert about the fire?
"Yes, Katie turns up at Home Farm and the whole White family are there. She goes in all guns blazing, but all of them are really quite smug about it. They tell Katie that she's losing her mind and going crazy. They even say it could have been her because she's so unhinged at the moment! 

"Everyone is sick of Katie going on and on. They don't understand why she's doing it, so they tell her that they'll call the police if she comes round again."

Robert enjoys telling Katie the news and says he'll leave her to inform Andy.
Â© ITV
Katie and Robert

How does Andy feel about Katie's latest accusations towards Robert?
"For Andy, these constant accusations are just too much and their marriage is now at stake. Because it's history repeating itself in terms of Robert messing everything up for them, it's too much for Andy to cope with. Unfortunately, Katie has got blinkers on because she can't see how much it's affecting him and everyone else. 

"In the end, Andy decides that he's going to move out and Katie is absolutely devastated. It's only at that point that she decides to bite her tongue."

Is Katie also surprised by the reaction she gets when she confides in Chas?
"Yes, Katie talks to Chas about the situation, but Chas says that it isn't Katie's problem and she isn't going to listen to her. Katie is surprised and points out that Chas didn't listen to Gennie when she told her about Debbie and Cameron. Chas just explodes and says, 'How dare you bring my sister into this?' So Chas falls out with Katie as well!"

How does Katie react when Aaron then tells her that she's right about Robert and he can prove it?
"Aaron is very sure of himself and says that if Katie turns up at this certain time, she will find the proof that she's been looking for. At the point that Aaron comes to see her at the pub, Katie is actually done with the Robert thing - she doesn't want to deal with it anymore because she knows that she's risking losing the love of her life over this. But then when Aaron speaks to her, she can't resist."

What happens when Robert and Chrissie's wedding day arrives the next morning?
"Andy finds out that the farm sale has been pulled because of Katie's antics. He tells her that he can't do this anymore and Katie has ruined everything. She's devastated.

"Katie then gets a message from Aaron telling her to come to Wylie's Farm now. She heads straight there and finds Robert in a clinch with the last person she'd expect in the whole village - Aaron! She gets out her phone and she takes a picture of them in that embrace. It's the camera clicking on the phone that makes Robert and Aaron realise that she's there.

"The scenes are written really well and Katie's relationship with Robert is really explored afterwards. They talk about a lot of stuff and it all comes to a head!"

Robert kisses Aaron
Â© ITV
Robert kisses Aaron

Katie walks in on Robert and Aaron
Â© ITV
Katie walks in on Robert and Aaron

Robert and Aaron realise they've been caught out
Â© ITV
Robert and Aaron realise they've been caught out

This is your exit week, so will these episodes be unmissable for the viewers?
"Yes, I think they'll change quite a lot of characters' lives for a while, which is always exciting! It's one of the most dramatic storylines I've been involved in, especially emotionally. It's been really good to film.

"Because we've had Katie and Andy back together and Robert involved again, it's almost like the love triangle has repeated itself. We haven't repeated it exactly but we've always wanted to explore it again and bring it to a head."

How are you feeling about leaving the show after so long as Katie?
"Leaving Emmerdale is not a decision I have made lightly. I have had the most amazing 13 years and I'm going to miss everyone terribly. I have loved every second of playing Katie, but no-one becomes an actor to play just one role, so now it's time for me to move on. I don't want to give away anything about how Katie goes but it's certainly going to be dramatic."

----------

lizann (28-01-2015), maidmarian (27-01-2015), tammyy2j (27-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Aaron wants Robert caught out 

It sounds like her exit could be similar to Gennie's exit

----------

lizann (28-01-2015), maidmarian (28-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## TaintedLove

> So Aaron wants Robert caught out 
> 
> It sounds like her exit could be similar to Gennie's exit


I was thinking the same thing too Tammy.
I always had a feeling 'Knobert' would be involved somehow...whether directly or indirectly. That was probably the reason why he was brought back.

----------


## maidmarian

> I was thinking the same thing too Tammy.
> I always had a feeling 'Knobert' would be involved somehow...whether directly or indirectly. That was probably the reason why he was brought back.


Does anyone know how long the actor who
plays Robert has a contract for.?
But if it is as you suppose -not bound to
be found out soon- or at all!!
Its a good theory and we do have loose
cannon Andy in the mix as well!

----------


## maidmarian

a

----------


## lizann

have andy kill her

----------

maidmarian (28-01-2015), tammyy2j (05-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I wonder if Katy shows the picture of Robert and Aaron to Chrissie on her wedding day ... as the priest asks if there is anyone knowing a reason why Chrissie and Robert should not be married .....  :Big Grin:

----------

TaintedLove (02-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I wonder if Katy shows the picture of Robert and Aaron to Chrissie on her wedding day ... as the priest asks if there is anyone knowing a reason why Chrissie and Robert should not be married .....


could do-but Im sure Ive read Robert
has anr plan/something else up his
sleeve?
wont be long til we know.!
just wondering how Andy is involved?
as he is supposed to be?

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## mariba

I don't care how she goes- as long as she goes fast and  never comes back!! Can't stand Katie! And I only hope that Andy don't get into any trouble-it's about time that he finds some real happiness that actually lasts!!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I wonder if Katy shows the picture of Robert and Aaron to Chrissie on her wedding day ... as the priest asks if there is anyone knowing a reason why Chrissie and Robert should not be married .....


I don't think Katie makes it out of Wylie's farm alive

----------


## lizann

> could do-but Im sure Ive read Robert
> has anr plan/something else up his
> sleeve?
> wont be long til we know.!
> just wondering how Andy is involved?
> as he is supposed to be?


andy goes looking for her to their farm maybe he kills her then that is his involvement

----------

maidmarian (02-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

lachlan shooting rabbits could kill katie is he mentioned in any spoilers waiting at the church

----------


## tammyy2j

> I was thinking the same thing too Tammy.
> I always had a feeling 'Knobert' would be involved somehow...whether directly or indirectly. That was probably the reason why he was brought back.


I think her death will be like Gennie's

----------


## mariba

And is Chas supposed to feel bad again-because she didn't listen Gennie and now she doesn't listen to Katie..Why does it have to be so dramatic-she's not that important character..Why couldn't she just disappear, couldn't care less. Donna was back in Emmerdale only for few weeks and I still do miss her. Won't miss Katie. And the new people in Home Farm are really boring-Robert included. This Katie's obsession with Robert has really been quite OTT - why does everything in Emmerdale have to be so over dramatic? it's not even realistic anymore..sigh..Declan was far more suitable for the Home Farm-it's a pity he's gone. And Charity behind the bars, obviously hard for them to write anything remotely interesting.. Just keep Jimmy and Nicola on the screen, Ross(and April) and Dingles-enough for me  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

well that was a lame predictable exit but at least she is dead

----------

Perdita (05-02-2015), tammyy2j (06-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale stars have been paying tribute to Sammy Winward following her dramatic exit from the show.

Thursday night's double bill of the ITV soap (February 5) saw Winward's character Katie Sugden fall to her death at the derelict Wylie's Farm following an altercation with her brother-in-law Robert.

The actress had been part of Emmerdale for nearly 14 years, but bowed out of her own accord in order to pursue new career opportunities.

Since Winward's final scenes have aired, a number of her former colleagues have taken to Twitter to share their reactions to the episode and show their support for the popular star.

End of an era tonight for Andy and Katie. It has been an absolute pleasure to work with such a talented and lovely actress in Sammy X

â Kelvin Fletcher (@kelvin_fletcher) February 5, 2015

Will miss you Sammy.... I'll get this framed for my dressing room! #ByeKatie @emmerdale pic.twitter.com/yFoKr03VBm

â Michelle Hardwick (@ChelleHardwick) February 5, 2015

Sad to say goodbye to Sammy Winward...loved working with her, sharing a dressing room & supping an occasional cocktail @Emmerdale
#ByeKatie

â Gaynor Faye (@MsGfaye) February 5, 2015

"@emmerdale: Sammy Winward leaves after 13 years and says #ByeKatie..watch now #Emmerdale http://t.co/GFvxyJrpcv" I'm!! #Katie&Andy 4EVA!

â Natalie Anderson (@AndersonNatalie) February 5, 2015

Nooooo Katie-poor Andy @emmerdale Can't wait for you all to see @kelvin_fletcher's heartbreaking performances

â Charley Webb (@MissCharleyWebb) February 5, 2015

That was a horrific fall poor Katie @emmerdale

â Samantha Giles (@sammeegiles) February 5, 2015

Some stars, including former cast member Tom Lister (Carl King), also commented on the fact that an ITV announcer mistakenly referred to Winward as "Sally Winfield" during Emmerdale's closing titles.

Sally Winfields last scenes!??? Oh for goodness sake @itv that's the ultimate insult @emmerdale #awfulmistake

â Tom Lister (@tomlister) February 5, 2015

Did that announcer just call Sammy winfield instead of Winward?? Please no! And how evil is Robert??

â Samantha Giles (@sammeegiles) February 5, 2015

Speaking in a behind-the-scenes video released after the episode, Winward said that she hoped viewers enjoyed her character's tragic ending.

She commented: "I really think - I really hope - that this storyline does the character justice after 13 years. I think it will and I think it will really show the relationships between Katie and Robert, and Katie and Andy.

"I just want to say thank you to all the fans over the years who have watched the show. I hope you've enjoyed the storylines that Katie's had and I really hope you enjoy this one - I hope it's worthy of the 13 years that I've been here!"

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope there is a twist shock tonight maybe Katie had her photos and messages backed up so deleting don't work

----------

Perdita (06-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I hope there is a twist shock tonight maybe Katie had her photos and messages backed up so deleting don't work


I think, as with personal computers, you can restore deleted files at the very least. But then again, no-one has a reason to even find them.

Oh I wish DI Humphrey Goodman was on the case.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## TaintedLove

I loved how Robert thought he was so smart figuring out Katies phone numeric password to get in there to delete the incriminating photo of he and Aaron. 
But in his haste he didn`t think to delete the text Aaron sent Katie about going to Wylies farm NOW!
I`m sure that will lead to his eventual downfall. I really hope so anyway. As good as he is playing the baddie, I don`t want him to get away with it either.

So that`s 2 deaths that Aaron has caused now. Jackson and Katies. And both of them caused because he was throwing a tantrum like a big baby. If Aaron hadn`t been in a strop, Jackson wouldn`t have ended up being struck by a train, and eventually dying by Aaron giving him an overdose of pills. And  If Aaron hadn`t been out out for revenge to tell Katie about he and Roberts affair, she might not have died. So even though Robert is mostly to blame for Katies death - Aaron isn`t entirely blameless either - he started the chain of events which led to her death.
So when Robert is found out, he won`t go down alone....he`ll probably take Aaron down with him....or even blame Aaron for the whole thing. And with Aaron still on probation - he could see some serious jail time if convicted.

----------


## Serena Williams

> I loved how Robert thought he was so smart figuring out Katies phone numeric password to get in there to delete the incriminating photo of he and Aaron. 
> But in his haste he didn`t think to delete the text Aaron sent Katie about going to Wylies farm NOW!
> I`m sure that will lead to his eventual downfall. I really hope so anyway. As good as he is playing the baddie, I don`t want him to get away with it either.
> 
> So that`s 2 deaths that Aaron has caused now. Jackson and Katies. And both of them caused because he was throwing a tantrum like a big baby. If Aaron hadn`t been in a strop, Jackson wouldn`t have ended up being struck by a train, and eventually dying by Aaron giving him an overdose of pills. And  If Aaron hadn`t been out out for revenge to tell Katie about he and Roberts affair, she might not have died. So even though Robert is mostly to blame for Katies death - Aaron isn`t entirely blameless either - he started the chain of events which led to her death.
> So when Robert is found out, he won`t go down alone....he`ll probably take Aaron down with him....or even blame Aaron for the whole thing. And with Aaron still on probation - he could see some serious jail time if convicted.


Actually Robert did delete Aaron text watch the scene again he did delete both the gay kiss photo and the text. But with the cloud and forensic technology nothing is ever deleted these days.

----------


## Serena Williams

> I loved how Robert thought he was so smart figuring out Katies phone numeric password to get in there to delete the incriminating photo of he and Aaron. 
> But in his haste he didn`t think to delete the text Aaron sent Katie about going to Wylies farm NOW!
> I`m sure that will lead to his eventual downfall. I really hope so anyway. As good as he is playing the baddie, I don`t want him to get away with it either.
> 
> So that`s 2 deaths that Aaron has caused now. Jackson and Katies. And both of them caused because he was throwing a tantrum like a big baby. If Aaron hadn`t been in a strop, Jackson wouldn`t have ended up being struck by a train, and eventually dying by Aaron giving him an overdose of pills. And  If Aaron hadn`t been out out for revenge to tell Katie about he and Roberts affair, she might not have died. So even though Robert is mostly to blame for Katies death - Aaron isn`t entirely blameless either - he started the chain of events which led to her death.
> So when Robert is found out, he won`t go down alone....he`ll probably take Aaron down with him....or even blame Aaron for the whole thing. And with Aaron still on probation - he could see some serious jail time if convicted.


Actually Robert did delete Aaron text watch the scene again he did delete both the gay kiss photo and the text. But with the cloud and forensic technology nothing is ever deleted these days. Also Aaron did not kill katie Robert did. Aaron though was unwise to let a petite woman like katie left alone with a violent man like Robert.

----------


## sarah c

the text hasnt been deleted from aaron's phone however?

will this come back to haunt him?

----------

Perdita (09-02-2015), tammyy2j (09-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> the text hasnt been deleted from aaron's phone however?
> 
> will this come back to haunt him?


Not to mention if Aaron says he never saw Katie that day and they check her phone records, it looks suspicious. I'd imagine for the most part of this storyline, everyone and including the police probably think it was an accident and she was on her own.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> the text hasnt been deleted from aaron's phone however?
> 
> will this come back to haunt him?


Not to mention if Aaron says he never saw Katie that day and they check her phone records, it looks suspicious. I'd imagine for the most part of this storyline, everyone and including the police probably think it was an accident and she was on her own.

----------


## Perdita

No way, we will need to sit through will he get found out or not and who will be blamed for months now

----------

maidmarian (09-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Belle think she killed Katie because of Gemma

----------


## sarah c

> Does Belle think she killed Katie because of Gemma


no I think Belle thinks anyone she is close to or friendly with will be hurt because of Gemma - not that she herself did it under gemma's hand?

----------

maidmarian (09-02-2015), Perdita (09-02-2015), tammyy2j (09-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

is she the ghost visiting rob?

----------

